# Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas



## Fogonazo

Pequeño tutorial de cómo poner en funcionamiento (O volver a poner en funcionamiento) y ajustar una etapa de salida y *NO* morir ni matar (A la etapa) en el intento.

Esto es aplicable a etapas con componentes discretos (Transistores) pero los consejos se pueden aplicar también a etapas con integrados (Salvo la parte de ajustes), y esta dirigido a armadores/reparadores. Ya que una etapa a la que se le cambiaron componentes se puede considerar "Nueva" en lo referido a ajustes y precauciones de puesta en marcha.


Si eres un diseñador me imagino que sabrás como ajustar tu propia etapa, así que no leas nada y vete de aquí.

*Edit 17/02/2012:*
Antes de conectar la etapa amplificadora *NO* es mala la idea de controlar (Previamente) la fuente de alimentación.
Se deben hacer las siguientes comprobaciones:
- Valor de tensión.
- Polaridad de las tensiones respecto a GND, que el positivo sea realmente positivo y el negativo sea realmente negativo.
- Que no exista algún electrolítico mal conectado o con polaridad invertida.

Tampoco es una mala idea controlar si la fuente es capaz de entregar corriente como para alimentar al amplificador.
Para esto se pueden armar series de lámparas de automotor hasta lograr que la serie sea capaz de soportar una tensión de valor ligeramente superior o igual al de la fuente.
Por ejemplo, si nuestra fuente es de ±50V, se colocan 5 lámparas de 12V y la misma potencia (60V) y con esto "Carga" la fuente (Una rama).
Cargada la fuente con esta resistencia se comprueba nuevamente la tensión que puede llegar a ser inferior a la medida en vacío, pero no demasiado, unos 2 a 3 V de caída es perfectamente aceptable.

Son ideales las lámparas de Alta y Baja por su gran consumo.

Es un buen momento como para comprobar el "Rizado" de la tensión de fuente bajo carga, para lo cual se arma y aplica el artefacto comentado por aquí: *Fuentes *

¿ Cual es la lógica de hacer esto previamente ?

Suponiendo que algo no funcione o no lo haga como debe, tenemos la duda si es la fuente o el amplificador, echas estas comprobaciones sabemos que la fuente funciona correctamente y hemos reducido los puntos de posible falla a la mitad. 

Medida y controlada la fuente ahora si nos podemos avocar a poner en marcha el amplificador.

*1)* Luego de armado el esquema y revisado *NO menos de 50 Veces* se prosigue con el paso 2

*2)* Se toma un martillo o una pinza y con estos elementos se procede a *MACHACAR* los dedos de la mano que uno usa habitualmente, esto es para no sucumbir a  la tentación de conectar todo y probarlo.

*3)* Cuando el sangrado de los dedos se detenga, se procederá a armar una lámpara serie, esto es una lamparita incandescente de unos 25W que se intercalara en la alimentación eléctrica del futuro amplificador. Esto es para limitar el consumo a valores seguros y no quemar nada.

*4)* Si es un amplificador de 2 canales, primero se desconecta uno para ajusta el otro.
Nunca se conectan los 2 canales a un mismo tiempo.

*5)* Se cortocircuita mediante un trozo de alambre o una resistencia de bajo valor la entrada de señal al futuro amplificador, esto es para evitar la captación de zumbidos o interferencias eléctricas.

*6)* No debe haber conectado nada a la salida, las pruebas preliminares se hacen en vacío.

*7)* Ahora recién viene la parte emocionante, cuando damos alimentación al futuro amplificador.

*8 )* Si todo marcha bien, la lámpara se encenderá al máximo y  luego de unos segundos comenzara a disminuir la intensidad hasta quedar con una intensidad proporcional a la potencia del futuro amplificador.
Aqui habra que aplicar un poco de criterio, la lámpara de 25W dará como para probar una etapa de hasta 100W, si la potencia es mayor, habra que colocar una lampra tambien mayor.

*9)* Si la intensidad de la lámpara es muy alta es buen momento para desconectar todo y comenzar a buscar transistores mal conectados (Tal vez al revés) o falta de aislamiento de los transistores de poder respecto del disipador, un driver PNP colocado en el lugar de un NPN, Etc

*10 )* Con un multímetro se tomara la tensión existente entre la salida del futuro amplificador y GND, este debe ser un valor cercano a 0 VCC. Cercano a 0 serían unos ±15mV
Si el valor no es tal, a desconectar y comenzar a revisar todo nuevamente.

*11)* Ahora veremos si el amplificador amplifica, para esto hay que fabricarse un multímetro, este se construye con un multímetro común (Son mas prácticos los de aguja) pero uno digital servirá igual y un capacitor de unos 200nF que se colocara en serie con la punta (+) del multímetro.
Ahora la nueva punta será el extremo libre del capacitor.
Con esta punta hacemos contacto con la salida del futuro amplificador.
Levantamos el puente o resistencia que cortocircuitaba la entrada y aplicamos una señal alterna en la entrada proveniente de un oscilador de audio, si no se posee este último, se toca con el dedo en la entrada, la captación del cuerpo de radiaciones electromagnéticas del ambiente se amplificara como un zumbido de 50 o 60 Hz.
En estas circunstancias tendremos sobre la salida una tensión alterna que será proporcional a la potencia del futuro amplificador.
Por que el capacitor: Es para discriminar las posibles componentes de CC que pudieran aparecer superpuestas a la salida de potencia de audio.

*12)* Una vez visto que el consumo esta dentro de lo lógico (lámpara) y que el futuro amplificador cumple en amplificar, recién ahora comienza el ajuste.

*13)* Volvemos a cortocircuitar la entrada

*14)* Ajuste de *OFFSET* (Si el esquema lo posee), en caso de no tener este ajuste pasar al paso siguiente.
Este ajuste regula la componente de CC presente a la salida del futuro amplificador, se girará el preset correspondiente buscando la menor tensión de CC a la salida.
El ajuste de la tension por parte del amplificador no es instantáneo, habrá que esperar un par de segundos para que la etapa estabilice el nuevo valor.
Si no se logra un valor inferior a unos 300mVCC, están en problemas y a revisar todo.

*15)* Ajuste de *BIAS* con este ajuste se regula la intensidad que circula por los transistores de salida estando todo en reposo.
Un ajuste bajo dará distorsión por cruce
Un ajuste alto producirá calentamiento excesivo
Un ajuste muy alto puede quemar la etapa de salida
Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida.
Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm).
Girando el preset de bias *“LENTAMENTE”* se busca medir sobre una de las resistencias el valor antes calculado.
Luego del ajuste, se debe medir sobre las demás resistencias y estos valores deben ser muy muy similares.
Una diferencia apreciable de tensión será indicio de algún transistor defectuoso o con ganancia demasiado diferente a los demás. (Cambiarlo)





*16)* Terminado el ajuste del BIAS, se comprobara que no se halla alterado el ajuste de OFFSET.
Eventualmente retocarlo, si el ajuste de offset varió, seria bueno revisar nuevamente el de bias.

*17)* Ahora viene lo bueno, cuando hacemos ruido, si hasta ahora no se quemo nada, no salio humo y terminamos con los ajustes.
Desconectamos el cortocircuito en la entrada.
Conectamos un parlante y mandamos señal a bajo volumen.

Si todo sigue estando bien se debe escuchar audio en el parlante, sin distorsión, cuando hablo de bajo volumen quiero decir unos 300mW.

*18 )* Reemplazamos la lamparita de 25 por una de 75W y le damos un tanto mas de volumen.
En caso de excedernos, la lámpara empezara a tomar mayor luminosidad. A esta altura, esto ya no es un mal síntoma, es lo que ocurre naturalmente al aumentar el consumo por la mayor entrega de potencia.

*19)* Repetir todo con el otro canal, para lo cual habrá que desconectar el que estuvimos ajustando.
Recordar volver a la lamparita de 25W.
No hace falta volver a machacarce los dedos.

*20)* Terminado el ajuste de los 2 canales, con prueba de sonido incluida.
Retirar la lámpara serie.
Conectar correctamente la alimentación

*Y que los vecinos se agarren de algo porque vamos a hacer ruido en serio.*

Este procedimiento es bastante tedioso, pero es altamente efectivo y seguro para evitar quemar algo y conseguir un buen resultado, es el resultado de haber quemado bastantes etapas de potencia







*Lámpara Serie*






*Si quieren hacer algo mas "Profesional" como para probar/comprobar varios amplificadores/aparatos distintos, pueden recurrir a un armado como este, que permite combinar varias potencias de lámparas con simples switch´s*




Con mis mejores deseos Fogonazo.

*Traten de NO quemar nada, pero si lo hacen disfrútenlo *


----------



## Tacatomon

Con esta info, ahora podré ajustar mis etapas de potencia sin problemas.





Se agradece la guía, Fogonazo.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## ask123

2) Lo que comentas me viene muy bien, es lo que necesitaba ! 
Y esto sirve para cualquier etapa de potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo

*FogoTip agregado a último momento:*

Como en varios países se da el caso que no se comercializan mas las lámparas incandescentes:

Eventualmente puedes armar una lámpara con lamparas de automotor.

Se calcula colocar en serie suficientes como para que puedan funcionar con la tensión de la red domiciliaria.

El funcionamiento *"No es igual"* pero *SI* se puede emplear esto para el proceso de puesta en marcha, solo que ha que estar más atento a la reacción de las lámparas.

También se podrían reemplazar por resistencias de potencia, pero estas *NO* cumplen, como las lámparas, el efecto de "Amortiguar" en caso de un corto y el tamaño (Potencia) debería ser "Importante", además tampoco dan una indicación visual de que *"La cosa anda mal"*


----------



## Fogonazo

Sirve para cualquier etapa con componentes discretos (Transistores).
Es un ajuste genérico que funcionara bien en un 95% de los casos.
En el 5% restante no funcionara tan bien.
En ningún caso producirá riesgo de quemar algo.


----------



## Pablo16

1) Gracias!
2) Lo que comentas me viene muy bien, es lo que necesitaba! 

Todos los amplificador deberían tener ajuste de BIAS? 
Que pasa cuando en el esquema nos e incluye ningún PRESET?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si no incluye preset, probablemente tiene varios diodos en serie que ajustan el bias a travez de la caida de tension sobre estos.
Aun en este caso no seria nada malo comprobar la corriente sobre los transistores de salida y verificar que se encuentre en valores "Sanos".


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias por la información!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

fogonazo expectacular como siempre, este tutorial es de mas, yo no tengo gran experiencia, pero por suerte en los esquema siempre aparese como ajustar (la corriente de reposo y otros ajustes) pero no habia logrado entender en detalle que estoy haciendo y como, este tutorial me cae clarisimo.. gracias y que sigas escribiendo en este foro.....


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo, la lampara va en serie a que rama?

A GND o hay que usar dos lamparas en serie a +Vcc y -Vcc?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, la lampara va en serie a que rama?
> 
> A GND o hay que usar dos lamparas en serie a +Vcc y -Vcc?
> 
> Saludos!




La lampara va en serie con la alimentación de la red, donde iría el fusible principal, o la llave de encendido.

No recuerdo si lo publique pero seria mas o menos asi:
Una lampara de unos 25W para amplificador de hasta 40W
Para etapas de hasta 100W  una lampara de 40W
Etapas de (Por ejemplo) 300W se prueban primero con una lampara de 40 y si todo va bien se pasa a una lampara de 100W

Siempre de a un canal por vez

Saludos


----------



## carlos3333

hola  fogonazo,  estoy  un poco  confundido  con respecto  al  ajuste de bias.  
    Tu  dijiste: 
 "Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida. 
Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm)".
     como  se  carcula  esa  tensión,   me  supongo  que  usando  la  famosa  formula: I = V / R 

ahora,  todos  los  transistores  deben  de medir  la  misma tension, lo digo  porque ahi  amplificador que yo  conosco,  que el  lado  negativo calienta un poquitin más que el lado positivo.   Me  refiero a un amplificador de salida  complementaria, en donde el lado negativo corresponde a los transotores de salida pnp....
       espero  puedas  aclarar  mis  dudas.
   hasta  luego!


----------



## Fogonazo

No debería calentar una rama mas que la otra
Si una rama calienta mas que la otra significa que pasa mas corriente, si pasa mas corriente "movería" el punto de 0 VCC de la salida a un lado o a otro.

Lo que si puede ocurrir es que los transistores de salida no tengan valor ganancia parecidos, eso daría como resultado la necesidad de mayor corriente de exitacion para lograr la misma corriente de trabajo.

En ese caso habrá que ver cuanto calienta en exceso, si es importante se debe analizar la posibilidad de cambiar transistores o aparearlos.

Esa es la idea de medir la caida de tension sobre todas las resistencias de emisor, comprobar que todos los transistores tengan el "trabajo" correctamente distribuido.

¿ Y que pasa si lo dejo "Desparejo" ?
De acuerdo al nivel de diferencia que tengas entre los transistores de salida se pueden dar estos casos:
Si la diferencia es poca, seguramente no ocurrirá nada.
Si la diferencia es un poco mayor, traerá aparejado mayor calentamiento del transistor con mayor ganancia. 
Si la diferencia es muy grande, puede llegar a quemar al transistor con mayor ganancia, ya que sobre este recae todo el trabajo.

A veces es conveniente conseguir un puñado de transistores y elegir entre ellos para lograr ganancias similares (Aparearlos)

Edit
Este es uno de los motivos de calentamiento desparejo, hay otros mas pero no quiero hacer un "libro" al respecto, por lo menos no por ahora


----------



## rafael ardila

Fogonazo! lo apoyo y yo tambien lo hago aunque ya lo sabia pero tambien lo apoyo y lo recomiendo, de no aplicar este sistema ya varios amplificadores estuvieran en el cementerio electronico jajajajajaja asi que muchachos, sean muy cuidadosos con esto y veran que se divertiran construyendo amplificadores de la potennncia que sea!, cuidense!


----------



## tecnicoa.s

hola que tal, me arme un amplificador de 40w y en las notas de montaje decia que la caida de tension en las r de emisor  (0.47 ohm) debian caer mas o menos 5mV, o sea una corriente de 10 ma mas o menos, que les parece, puede que este baja, o es propio del diseño, el amplificador anda bien, pero me es dificil ver si tengo cruce por cero, ya que no tengo generador de señales y con el audio es medio dificil y distorsionar no distorsiona, espero su opinion el circuito es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dor-40w-hifi-saber-electronica-n-250-a-14779/ 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

La distorsión por cruce no es facil de identificar a "oido".
Si no la escuchas esta "Todo bien" y siempre es preferible una corriente de consumo en vacio BAJA, produce menor calentamiento de la etapa final de potencia.

Se identifica con tonos puros (Una sola nota) y a muy bajo volumen.

Asi que si no escuchas distorsión, verifica de tener los 5mV donde deben estar y vete a dormir tranquilo, o mejor pon bastante volumen y no dejes dormir a los vecinos.


----------



## tecnicoa.s

los 5mv estan asi que muchas gracias amigo


----------



## silfredo jimenez

excelente, espectacular el tutorial si que me ha servido bastante... yo solo colocaba la lampara en serie pero ya con esto se que voy mas seguro muchas gracias ahora tambien incluyo lo de el machucon en los dedos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

buenas tardes muchachos, lo que queria comentar es una experiencia que he tenido en cuanto a transistores que calientan mas que otros, la verdad es que no estoy de acuerdo que por diferencias en sus ganancias ya que yo hice la prueba con transistores darlington y de los normales y trabajaban parejo en cuanto a calentamiento, mas bien "creo" que esto ocurre por diferencias en la corriente de fuga, ya que coloque un transistor original y uno falso y el falso se calentaba mas que el original, pero coloque 2 falsos y se calentaban igual. Si alguien puede darme mas información sobre este tema agradeceria de antemano.

Saludos desde la capital mundial mundial del vallenato...


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas

No deja de asombrarme la calidad de trabajo que posees , es genial ! justo me encontre en esa situacion en la que no sabia que hacer pero habiendo leido esto ya se lo que tengo que hacer ¡¡ Martillarme Los Dedos ! 
Mil gracias .


----------



## maxep

muchisimas gracias fogonazo por tu aporte. de a poco me voy metiendo en el tema y me aclaraste muchas dudas con tu post. 
mil gracias


----------



## aldemarar

como miden la corriente de reposo para cuadrar las vias y cuanto debe medir para un amplificador de 16 transistores de potencia.
y porque mi amplificador mide 0V en vias sin parlantes  y cuando conecto los parlantes las vias suben a 0.78


----------



## aldemarar

fogonaso te agradeseria si me contestaras esta  pregunta ya que lo que habia hecho me la borraron saludes


----------



## aldemarar

bueno parese que ya entendi tengo 0.040v en los emisores y una resistencia de 0.47 entonses tengo una corriente de 85 mA ¿estaria muy saturado mi amplificador? es de 16 transistores y se calienta mucho lo que no se como hago para vajarle la corriente de reposo ya que no tengo potenciometro o trimer que resistencias tendria que bariar ,por fabor me colaboran ya que tengo un contrato para este sabado y no quisiera quemar mi maquina gracias


----------



## aldemarar

este es mi diseño de mi amplificador que quisiera que simularan pora perfeccionarlo si es posible, desde que le coloque 95v+- se calienta mucho y segun la prueba de corriente de reposo tiene 85mA los transistores de potencia que abria que modificar para que quedara con 40 mA


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Amigo aldemarar disculpame por no contestarte a tiempo lo que pasa es que he estado muy ocupado y no habia revisado el correo, a simple viste vista lo que se ve es que la red de polarizacion del transistor del bias es que la que tiene fallas, veo esos valores muy bajos, ademas deberia agregarse un trimer para poder controlar la corriente de polarizacion de la etapa de potencia.  Dejame y le hago algunos cambios y cuando termine te informaciónrmo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hay dos esquemas en el archivo, el primero es solo modificacion de bias, el segundo son las modificaciones recomendadas (como quien dice si lo hiciera para mi lo haria asi), solo le modifique la etapa de salida y la hice en configuracion triple darlington, que es muy comun en amplificador de alta potencia, ademas segun lo que leí reduce los picos de disipacion de los transistores de salida.

Cualquier inquietud, pregunten.
Si alguien lo arma, nos cuentan como les fue...
Aldemarar, me cuentas como te fue con el amplificador.


----------



## jose zeta

muy bueno el tutorial, gracias fogonazo


----------



## aldemarar

oscar muchas grasias, hayer toque con el amplificador pero solo le coloque 2 parlantes y trabajo bien pero de todos modos le boy a colocar los dos driver como tu dises para que sea mas estable cuando lo tenga listo te aviso


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ya sabes cualquier otra cosa, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## Condor-11

Expectacular este aporte Fogonazo! De hecho tengo la mala costumbre de armar todo rapido y hacerlo funcionar de inmediato y casi nunca sirve jej.

Asi que me imprimi todos los pasos, me puse al lado de mi amplificador y seguir los pasos!
Y el que salto fue el Nº10 (salida y masa= cercano a 0v). Uno de los canales esta en perfectas condiciones, el otro me da como 7v . Revise los transistores y todos estan perfectos excepto uno q lo cambie y tambien los de salida ya q tuve un problema con el disipador y calentaron mucho. Hasta revise los valores de las resistencias!. Las pistas estan bien, porque de hecho estuve usandolo por 1 mes sin problemas hasta que lo exigi y salto el problema este. Igual revise las pistas nuevamente y estan bien.

Este es el amplificador que arme---> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9469.html 
Lo que no entiendo es que cuando pruebo los BC549 la aguja se va a tope, es normal eso?
Si alguien tiene alguna idea de que problema puedo llegar a tener se los agradeceria y si no disculpen las molestias. 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Condor-11 dijo:
			
		

> .......Si alguien tiene alguna idea de que problema puedo llegar a tener se los agradeceria y si no disculpen las molestias. ....


Mira que no tengas Q6 en corto o con pérdidas.


----------



## Condor-11

Al final ya lo soluciné, el tema es que escatime con el disipador y como lo tenia funcionando a 4Ω no calentaba mucho, pero cuando le mande 8Ω, al subir el volumen, me derritio el plastico que separaba el transistor del tornillo     y puede que Q6 tambien le haya pasado algo, cambie los 3 y quedo expectacular!
Le mande un cooler para que enfrie todo el Cto en general y solucionado el tema.

Otra cosa, mas que nada para saber, cuando conecte el parlante y el amplificador estaba enchufado a la serie, la lámpara se prendia fuerte. Depue de quemarme el cerebro me di cuenta de que la lampara se prendia asi por el parlante, es decir que lo considera como una carga fuerte (como un cortocircuito) y yo pensando que tenia algo funcionando mal   
Es asi lo que digo o me equivoco¿?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo ha dicho dijo:
			
		

> Si todo sigue estando bien se debe escuchar audio en el parlante, sin distorsión, cuando hablo de bajo volumen quiero decir unos 300mW.
> 
> *18 )* Reemplazamos la lamparita de 25 por una de 75W y le damos un tanto mas de volumen.
> *En caso de excedernos, la lámpara empezara a tomar mayor luminosidad. A esta altura, esto ya no es un mal síntoma, es lo que ocurre naturalmente al aumentar el consumo por la mayor entrega de potencia.*


----------



## Condor-11

jaja Pero que Bol... Estem, sin mas, disculpas y gracias!

Y eso que lo imprimi (BOL al cuadrado)

Salutte!


----------



## xaxxop

Excelente información! gracias por compartir tu experiencia!


----------



## silfredo jimenez

les pido una gran colaboracion: tengo este amplificador y resulta que le medí el voltage en la resistencia de emisor de los transistores de salida y es de: 70mv muy alta por que segun ley de omh la corriente que circula es de: 212 mA como hago para bajarle ese valor si en el Amplificador no tengo preset?
les agradezco de anteman su colaboracion


----------



## jonico1

soy nuevo en el foro y saludo a toda la comunidad,quisiera consultar a fogonazo si es posible alguna reforma simple para incorporar un control de bias para controlar la c/c en milivol de salida ,en los amp q la poseen esto es muy útil porque hace al amp muy silencioso a volumen bajo,voy a empezar a contruirlo y tengo estas dudas :1) uso todos trans. npn 2sc3858 o suena mejor un par npn +pnp? en tal caso el complementario es el 2sa1494? .2) al momento de comprarlos como se si son transistores truchos u originales? 3) por último que tensión en c/c debo usar por rama en el caso de usar en total cuatro transistores y cual sería dicha tensíon en caso de usar ocho en total ? cordial saludo espero en el futuro hacer aportes de la misma calidad q los q aquí se ofrecen.jorge


----------



## Fogonazo

jonico1 dijo:
			
		

> soy nuevo en el foro y saludo a toda la comunidad,quisiera consultar a fogonazo si es posible alguna reforma simple para incorporar un control de bias para controlar la c/c en milivol de salida ,en los amp q la poseen esto es muy útil porque hace al amp muy silencioso a volumen bajo,


Me parece que estas hablando del control de offset y no de bias.



> voy a empezar a contruirlo y tengo estas dudas :1) uso todos trans. npn 2sc3858 o suena mejor un par npn +pnp? en tal caso el complementario es el 2sa1494? .2) al momento de comprarlos como se si son transistores truchos u originales? 3) por último que tensión en c/c debo usar por rama en el caso de usar en total cuatro transistores y cual sería dicha tensíon en caso de usar ocho en total ? cordial saludo espero en el futuro hacer aportes de la misma calidad q los q aquí se ofrecen.jorge


Todo depende del esquema que decidas construir.
Hay buenos amplificador Cuasi-Complementarios o Complementarios, con MOSFET o Bipolares.
y hay malos amplificador Cuasi-Complementarios o Complementarios, con MOSFET o Bipolares.

Lee los post sobre los diversos amplificador que hay en el foro, tienes de todo tipo y potencia y las opiniones de quienes los han armado.


----------



## jonico1

correcto me refiero al control de offset,gracias por la corrección!


----------



## pakival

fogonazo te pido  ayuda  estoy haciendo el amplificadorf. de luciperro el de 100w hecho 3 placas y me sale el sonido bajo los transistores mps2907 y mps2222  no los consegi ni los bc556 y bc546 en lugar de esos me dieron ksp2907 y pn2222  tu crees que sea de eso porque no se ya de que depende sin los tip35 suena bajo los pongo y suena igual


----------



## friends

Amigo Fogonazo, simplemente gracias, lo imprimi y lo estoy leendo y releendo pues no quiero seguir el paso Nro 2, pues soy un poco flaco y luego como quedo. Saludos.


----------



## luch_ladru

Hola  Les mando fotos de transistores MJ 15015 todos serie 102, los compré en el mismo lugar y son por supuesto las mismas series. Uds pueden notar las diferencias.


----------



## luisgrillo

Buenas, tengo una pregunta.

Tengo un amplificador de buena marca en el cual tengo un voltage simetrico de +-28.8Vcc, 
El amplificador tiene 2 salidas Mosfet de 50Wrms en 4 ohms.

Quiero elevar el voltage a +-35Vcc, tendre que modificar el ajuste de bias o seguira con la misma corriente en reposo?


----------



## Helminto G.

fogonazo, todos mis respetos, gracias por este aporte muy util (el mensaje es corto por que escribo con una mano, sigo bien tus consejos)


----------



## //matias//

hola fogonazo tengo un problema estoy hacien un amplificador de 100w de dos canales y estube leyendo tu posteo.. los primeros pasos los segi y todo marchaba bien hasta que en el punto cuando desia medir la tensión de salida de un solo canal tiene que ser similar a 0vcc y a mi me da 3v de salida.. revise las pistas, los transistores, las resistencias pero no hay caso nose que puede llegar a andar mal.. bueno espero su respuesta.
saludos cordiales //matias//


----------



## Fogonazo

//matias// dijo:
			
		

> ....tengo un problema estoy hacien un amplificador de 100w de dos canales........solo canal tiene que ser similar a 0vcc y a mi me da 3v de salida......



Esta pregunta debería ir en el post sobre el amplificador de Tupolev.

¿ Ajustaste el preset de offset ?


----------



## //matias//

no todavia no llegue a los ajustes de los preset.. por que suponia como desis vos que se pueda llegar a quemar algo ..pero vos me recomendas que empiese con los ajuste de los preset?


----------



## ELECTROSISTEM

Eres genial Fogonazo.... Un millon de gracias.  Eres un big ban....


----------



## leonariu

haber fogonaso  veo que usted es un profesional,  creo que entendí  usted me corrige, tengo  que medir la caída de tención en la resistencia de emisor o colecto para calcular la corriente  de vía,  o mejor dicho la que pasa por los transistores, fogonazo el voltaje en la resistencia  no pueda pasar los 300 mil voltio,   me imagino que tiene que ser menos quisiera saber como ha cuanto mili voltio ajustar el preset para no corre riego


----------



## Fogonazo

leonariu dijo:


> haber fogonaso  veo que usted es un profesional,


Las apariencias engañan 


> .... tengo  que medir la caída de tención en la resistencia de emisor o colecto para calcular la corriente  de Biass,  o mejor dicho la que pasa por los transistores,


*Esto lo calculas.*


> ....el voltaje en la resistencia  no pueda pasar los 300 mil voltio,   me imagino que tiene que ser menos quisiera saber como ha cuanto mili voltio ajustar el preset para no corre riego





Fogonazo dijo:


> .....
> *15)* Ajuste de *BIAS* con este ajuste se regula la intensidad que circula por los transistores de salida estando todo en reposo.
> Un ajuste bajo dará distorsión por cruce
> Un ajuste alto producirá calentamiento excesivo
> Un ajuste muy alto puede quemar la etapa de salida
> Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida.
> Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm).
> Girando el preset de bias *“LENTAMENTE”* se busca medir sobre una de las resistencias el valor antes calculado.
> Luego del ajuste, se debe medir sobre las demás resistencias y estos valores deben ser muy muy similares.
> Una diferencia apreciable de tensión será indicio de algún transistor defectuoso o con ganancia demasiado diferente a los demás. (Cambiarlo)....
> *Traten de NO quemar nada, pero si lo hacen disfrútenlo *


Aplicas la ley de Ohms V = R * I o lo que es lo mismo I = V / R
Donde:
I = Corriente de cada transistor de salida de una rama
V = Caída de tensión sobre la resistencia de emisor
R = Valor en Ohms de la resistecnia de emisor
Por ejemplo:
Si tienes una resistencia de emisor de 0,470 Ohms y mides una caida de 0,030mV tenemos que:
I = V / R => I = 0,030V / 0,470 Ohms = I =  0,0638A = *63mA*
*En tu caso:*
Suponiendo la misma resistencia de emisor pero 300mV (Como mencionas) de caída tenemos:
I = V / R => I = 0,30V / 0,470 Ohms = I =  0,638A = *630mA*
*63mA* es un valor "Seguro" y que dará buen resultado, pero, *630mA* es un valor *excesivo*, producirá demasiado calentamiento sobre la etapa de salida.


----------



## bebeto

Muchas gracias por el post.... realmente me hacia falta, ya que siempre monte etapas integradas... TDA.. bla bla bla. Hace unos dias termine de montar mi UCD de 400W, 200W por canal sobre 8ohms... asi que antes de quemar nada me puse a buscar como poner en marcha mi bebe jejeje y la verdad esto me vino como anillo al dedo. Ahora lo tengo en cola de espera, porque primero esta el ingreso a la facultad de Ingenieria asi que me centrare en eso, una vez dados los ingresos retomare con el ampli.
El post ya lo guarde en mis favoritos para una rapida localizacion... 

nuevamente: MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS


----------



## JoniDf

Gracias por el aporte Fogo ! 
Muy util !
Saludos !


----------



## Tavo

> 2) Se toma un martillo o una pinza y con estos elementos se procede a MACHACAR los dedos de la mano que uno usa habitualmente, esto es para no sucumbir a la tentación de conectar todo y probarlo.



ÉSE ES EL PASO MAS IMPORTANTE PARA MI, QUE PENA!!

FOGONAZO que buen aporte!! 
vos si que la tenés clara, ahora entiendo por que el nombre de usuario! 
jaja ya habrás tenido varios fogonazos, y como el ser humano es el único animal que se tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra... ([...] pero el inteligente no tropieza tres veces, sino saca lecciones y conclusiones, tal es tu caso supongo... jeje) jajaj

Muy buen aporteee chee... genial.
Muchas Gracias lo vo a leer 50 mil veces antes de hacer algo.

SALUDOS!


----------



## leonar

Resolvimos el problema que nos ocupaba, todo esta funcionando bien con el multiplier colocado (BD 139) en el amplificador mosfet 100 W


----------



## emurriper

Bueno, no hay mas que decir, excelente aporte que hiciste. Gracias.
Para los que preguntan por lo de la lampara, fabriquen una serie con un toma sobre muro, un enchufe normal y un sócalo para bombilla estandar les servirá para miles de amplificadores y la bombilla les queda facil de usar en otra aplicación. Ej: se quemó la del taller


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Exelente el aporte como siempre del maestro fogonazo, trate de ajustar un amplificador de 100 w, en la prueba vi que en la salida o sea SPK- y SPK+ tengo 17.4 que es la mitad de la fuente, revise de arriba a bajo los componentes y soldaduras bien, y no se seguir adelante, alguna sugerencia , gracias, 

Nota para fogonazo, supongo que tu avatar no lo cambiaste por el que puse yo verdad, si es asi y te molesto lo saco, solo pretendi hacer una broma, y por ultimo el compresor black box que publicaste al cual le faltan algunos valores , algunas vez podras ver cuales son? gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Cacho

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ...supongo que tu avatar no lo cambiaste por el que puse yo verdad...


Suponés bien. No tenés nada que ver con su cambio de avatar, quedate tranquilo.

Tu tensión en la salida puede deberse a un problema en el VAS o en el par de entrada (estoy adivinando nada más, porque no sé que esquema usaste). Posteá la duda en Reparaciones o en el hilo de donde sacaste el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Gracias por tus repuestas Cacho, me sirven para comenzar por alguna parte ya que no sabia por donde, trato de postear donde me indicas y poner el esquema, veo como lo hago ya que es comprado


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Si exacto a la entrada una resistencia con una pata sin soldar y por el brillo del flux parecía soldada. Ahora he intentado con el bias  entre los colectores de salida llegar a 25mA, para eso debo tener 11mV +/-2 , una vez que lo logro y luego de 15 minutos aprox desconecto los 220V y cuando conecto nuevamente tengo menos de 2, 1 o hasta cero mV y debo calibra otra vez, este procedimiento lo he hecho mas de 10 veces y el resultado es igual, (ideas?)


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, estás usando resistencis de emisor de 0r47 (estimo yo por los números que ponés). Es normal lo que decís, no te hagas problema por eso.

Lo que sí, estás viendo un efecto de la deriva térmica de los transistores (apuesto a que la salida está hecha con bipolares). Encendé el ampli, calibrá la corriente en los 25mA que decías y dejá que se estabilice la temperatura. Pasado el tiempo, calibrá de nuevo a los 25mA (seguro que va a ser más lo que está circulando). Eso es normal.

Cuando lo enciendas de nuevo vas a medir una corriente menor y no hay drama, así debe ser.

Y... Si el control de bias está hecho con unos diodos, deberían estar en contacto térmico son los drivers, y lo mismo si está hecho con un transistor. Si es nada más que un trimpot o algo así, ahí tenés un sistema bastante malo, así que no pretendas que sea muy estable.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Si es casi así , a los colectores llegan resistencias de 0R22, y si son bipolares, tip26c y tip35c. ok, trato hoy nuevamente de llegar a que el circuito tenga el desempeño que decis, y mil gracias....porque de 35 U$S en una cantidad de componentes, rescate un amplificador


----------



## Cacho

Eso me pasa por no leer con atención... No estabas midiendo en la resistencia sino a través de dos (entre los colectores)... Está bien, tenés 0r44 

Y te armaste una salida Sziklai (sale por los colectores). Lindo ampli te habrás hecho. Calibralo nomás y a escuchar música.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Bueno, si los diodos están, pero ahora apenas llego  a 11mV +/- 2 no demora mucho en comenzar a variar hacia abajo o hacia arriba, las pocas veces que permaneció estable, cuando prendo nuevamente, esta 0, mV entre colectores a donde si esta en lo cierto llegan r44 por las dos resistencias de r22. tal vez el transistor o el preset que participan en este ajuste no estén bien, voy a cambiarlos para ver que pasa, muchas gracias, ahora estoy buscando información sobre que es la arquitectura de la cual me hablas (salida Sziklai),yo tengo muy poca experiencia y la mayoría esta conseguida con la ayuda de este foro.

Ya lo entendi gracias, la salida Sziklai es la arquitectura de dos bipolares que a diferencia la la configuracion darlington tiene un PNP y un NPN.


----------



## chaca piedra

hola FOGONAZO.quisiera que me ayudaras con tus conocimientos de electronica cuanto es el consumo en reposo del amply. qsc 1500. en total. estoy leen do los comentarios del foro y me dicen que lo mas razonable, es no exederce de los 45ma. me dicen por ttransistor. esto quiere decir que sitengo  16x45ma. esto es igual a.? me parece que estoy cometiendo eun error no?:cabezon:la palabra correcta es 45ma. en total consumo en reposo de un amplificador de potencia. no se molesten  y se den por ofendidos por estos comentarios. tanbiem la otra manera seria con un generador de audio y un osiloscopio  para dar un buen ajuste de vias  lo cual no lo tengo  tan solo queria saber el consumo en reposo total del qsc 1500 para no quemar transistores de ante mano gracias por sus consejos estare esperando  su respuesta.


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, mientras esperás a que Fogo se desocupe, de casualidad pase por el tema, lea tu pregunta, piense la respuesta, junte ganas de escribir, use su tiempo para apretar teclitas y le dé un click a "Enviar" (eso podría hacerlo mucha otra gente, pero al preguntarle específicamente a él, no lo va a hacer nadie más) te cuento que lo correcto es escribir "mA".

La unidad de corriente es el Ampére (Amper en inglés, Amperio en español) y su símbolo es [A]. La milésima parte de eso es el miliamper/io y se escribe [mA].
La "A" va siempre en mayúscula, no así la "m", que de estar en mayúscula (o sea, [MA]) hablaría de megaamper (un millón de Amper, y eso es *mucha* corriente).

Saludos

PS: 16*45mA son 720mA. No sé si te sirva para algo, pero como no lo pusiste...


----------



## luchosexto

Que lastima que no vi este tema antes (muy tarde para los tip147-142 jaja). Gracias Fogonazo por los muchos consejo y exelente post. despues comento que tal me fue. Saludos


----------



## german_3055

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hay dos esquemas en el archivo, el primero es solo modificacion de bias, el segundo son las modificaciones recomendadas (como quien dice si lo hiciera para mi lo haria asi), solo le modifique la etapa de salida y la hice en configuracion triple darlington, que es muy comun en amplificador de alta potencia, ademas segun lo que leí reduce los picos de disipacion de los transistores de salida.
> 
> Cualquier inquietud, pregunten.
> Si alguien lo arma, nos cuentan como les fue...
> Aldemarar, me cuentas como te fue con el amplificador.


 
Oscar, de que potencia estamos hablando?? en 4 u 8?


----------



## ialvega

gracias por estas recomendaciones antes de poner en marcha una etapa de potencia de auido, bueno no se si esto lo que dire bueno ya alguien lo a dicho pero esto como aplica para las etapas que tienen transistores mosfet como es la cosa en cuanto al ajuste de bias y el del offset porque ensaye una ayer pero quede asul a donde tengo que poner las puntas del multimetro para medir las lecturas de las bias gracias por atencion prestada bueno en espera de sabia respuesta chao


----------



## alfaleo

Es muy buena la explicacion. Falto decir que la corriente de Bias se mide con el tester en serie entre +V y el colector del transistor de salida. Y viceversa en la rama negativa. tambien es importante que el transistor de polarizacion Bias este montado en el disipador principal junto a los transistores de salida, de esta manera altera su Beta junto con los transistores de salida al tener la misma temperatura consiguiendose asi estabilidad en diferentes temperaturas. 
Yo queme en 5 minutos un STK 4048. Asi que cuanto mas se machuquen los dedos mayor posibilidad de que la potencia sobreviva a la sobre-exitacion del tecnico.

Actualmente puse a funcionar un STK 442 130 (150+150 W rms) . Realmente tiene mucha potencia, los parlantes de 15¨ los golpea sin piedad. El tema es la tremenda temperatura....hot hot. Es una capsula de solo 14 pines y entrega 300 rms, logico. Ahora ver padazo groso de aluminio para coolearlo. 
El datasheet es el del stk 442 090 con cambio en la resistencias de 1k8 por 470 ohm.

Fuente utulizada trafo 36+36 5 amp. 2 x 10.000 uF x 50 V.
Es importante que los capacitores de la fuente no sean de tensiones superiores a la de trabajo pues da mala efeciencia, si van a usar 50v usen capacitores de 50v no de 63V. secretillo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alfaleo dijo:


> _*Es importante que los capacitores de la fuente no sean de tensiones superiores a la de trabajo pues da mala efeciencia*_, si van a usar 50v usen capacitores de 50v no de 63V. secretillo


  
Por casualidad...vos vendés capacitores electrolíticos???? 
Por que lo único que vas a lograr con tu "secretillo" es destruir los capacitores de la fuente del amplificador en un tiempo bastante breve....


----------



## Cacho

Me sumo al asombro de Ezavalla, y...



alfaleo dijo:


> Es importante que los capacitores de la fuente no sean de tensiones superiores a la de trabajo pues da mala efeciencia, si van a usar 50v usen capacitores de 50v no de 63V.


Esto es lo que me obliga a preguntar: ¿Por qué no de 63V? ¿Cuál es la diferencia? (además de que quedan más justos en tensión) ¿Qué ventajas tienen unos y desventajas los otros?.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

alfaleo dijo:


> ....Falto decir que la corriente de Bias se mide con el tester en serie entre +V y el colector del transistor de salida.


Nop, la corriente de bias se mide a través de la caida de tensión sobre la resistencia de emisor de los transistores de salida.
Si lo haces como tu dices, mides el consumo en vacío de la etapa.


> ...Es importante que los capacitores de la fuente no sean de tensiones superiores a la de trabajo pues da mala efeciencia, si van a usar 50v usen capacitores de 50v no de 63V.....


----------



## bebeto

Cacho dijo:


> Me sumo al asombro de Ezavalla, y...
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que me obliga a preguntar: ¿Por qué no de 63V? ¿Cuál es la diferencia? (además de que quedan más justos en tensión) ¿Qué ventajas tienen unos y desventajas los otros?.
> 
> Saludos


 

Si tiene una tienda de componentes electrónicos, va a vender electroliticos a montones.

Esa es una ventaja ¿no?



PD: ¿Para qué vamos a utilizar un TR de 120V x 10 A si solo necesitamos 80V x 5A? No contesten...


----------



## phavlo

1) Gracias ! 
2) Lo que comentas me viene muy bien, es lo que necesitaba ! 

MUY BUEN APORTE FOGONAZO ! 

esto nos servira a muchos para no seguir enterrando etapas de potencia bajo tierra. jaja 
suerte


----------



## Libardo M

alfaleo dijo:


> Es importante que los capacitores de la fuente no sean de tensiones superiores a la de trabajo pues da mala efeciencia, si van a usar 50v usen capacitores de 50v no de 63V. secretillo


 

Que Bárbaro, de donde sacaste esto??

Vaya esos capacitores no van a durar mucho antes de que se les seque el electrolito.

Siempre se debe colocar minimo, minimo, minimo que excedan un 10% del voltaje de alimentacion.


Saludos


----------



## marke20

emurriper dijo:


> Bueno, no hay mas que decir, excelente aporte que hiciste. Gracias.
> Para los que preguntan por lo de la lampara, fabriquen una serie con un toma sobre muro, un enchufe normal y un sócalo para bombilla estandar les servirá para miles de amplificadores y la bombilla les queda facil de usar en otra aplicación. Ej: se quemó la del taller




Gracias emurriper creo que tu dibujito me salvo la vida con respeto a la lampara en serie... honestamente no sabia que hacer.

Por otro lado, gracias fogonazo por el tutorial, noquiero reventar otro integrado... y menos ahora que estoy armando el UCD de ejtagle y el ir2110 + los irfp250 no son de lo mas baratito que hay.

Saludos


----------



## Nicog17

Descubri que por cuanta mas lamparita que le pongas, no te quita la estupidez de haber puesto capacitores electroliticos de 16V en una plaqueta que lleva 80V (resultado hicieron Pumm los capacitores) 

PD: Fogonazo, que me recomendas para esta clase de ''descuido''?


----------



## arg

Saludos.  Aqui vengo con una duda la cual le eh estado preguntado al compañero tacatomon, ya que se me hace bastanto raro lo siguiente.

acabo de armar 2 amplificadores transistorizados, el diseño lo tome de un amplificador que me dieron por ahi, la marca no la se ni la potencia, solo se que suena considerablemente fuerte, el diagrama no lo tengo, pero me tome la molestia de dibujarlo siguiendo, pistas por pistas y componentes por componentes, quiero imaginar que todo el diagrama esta correcto, ya que fui muy detallista.

los amplis ya los tengo funcionando, se alimentan con +- 58V y funcionan perfecto pero tengo las siguientes dudas.

aqui el diagrama 

http://img713.imageshack.us/i/amplib.jpg/

La primer duda es con el BIAS (el del punto rojo es un TR D600K), como le comentaba a tacatomon, el la mayoria de amplificadores que eh visto vienen pegados al disipador en este caso no viene en el disipador esta en la tarjeta. y tampoco trae preset de ajuste.

Deberia dejarlo asi como esta o pegarlo al disipador, en el ampli "original" tampoco venia en el disipador.

Otra mas me dice TACA que midiera la tension entre las R de .22 omhs de los TR de salida. ok medi las 4 R en escala de MiliVolt, con la entrada de audio R-L en corto a GND, y sin carga (sin bocinas conectadas) y estando completamente frio el ampli medi la tension.

Y este es lo raro me dio 0 mv

Ok lo puse a trabajar hasta que calentara algo, calento puse de nuevo las entradas R-L en corto a GND y desconecte las bocinas y de nuevo medi la tension entre las R.

Y aun asi me volvio a dar 0 mv aun estando caliente el disipador.

que opinan de esto.

Tambien hace como 3 dias lo tuve funcionando como 5 hrs y trabajo normal se calento pero nunca note algo raro, suena bien no logre escuchar ninguna distorsion. 

Solo me falta tenerlo funcionando con bocinas de 4 omhs para que se caliente mas ahora lo pruebo con bocinas de 6 omhs

saludos escucho consejos, criticas y comentarios.


----------



## angus

> No debería calentar una rama mas que la otra
> Si una rama calienta mas que la otra significa que pasa mas corriente,  si pasa mas corriente "movería" el punto de 0 VCC de la salida a un lado  o a otro.
> 
> Lo que si puede ocurrir es que los transistores de salida no tengan  valor ganancia parecidos, eso daría como resultado la necesidad de mayor  corriente de exitacion para lograr la misma corriente de trabajo.
> 
> En ese caso habrá que ver cuanto calienta en exceso, si es importante se  debe analizar la posibilidad de cambiar transistores o aparearlos.
> 
> Esa es la idea de medir la caida de tension sobre todas las resistencias  de emisor, comprobar que todos los transistores tengan el "trabajo"  correctamente distribuido.
> 
> ¿ Y que pasa si lo dejo "Desparejo" ?
> De acuerdo al nivel de diferencia que tengas entre los transistores de salida se pueden dar estos casos:
> Si la diferencia es poca, seguramente no ocurrirá nada.
> Si la diferencia es un poco mayor, traerá aparejado mayor calentamiento del transistor con mayor ganancia.
> Si la diferencia es muy grande, puede llegar a quemar al transistor con mayor ganancia, ya que sobre este recae todo el trabajo.
> 
> A veces es conveniente conseguir un puñado de transistores y elegir entre ellos para lograr ganancias similares (Aparearlos)
> 
> Edit
> Este es uno de los motivos de calentamiento desparejo, hay otros mas  pero no quiero hacer un "libro" al respecto, por lo menos no por ahora



Fogonazo muchas gracias por compartir el conocimiento !!  muy buen post 

ahora podrias aclarar los " otros motivos " de calentamiento desparejo ?? 

Gracias !


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, amm segun dicen en el 1er mensaje, un bombillo de 25w, funciona con amplis de hasta 100w, pero el ampli que voy a probar es de 800w /2Ω, la lampara a usar deveria ser de 200w?????
-Cortocircuitear la entrada, se refiere al puentear GND y la entrada de audio R en la prueba de dicho canal y despues respectivamente con canal L???
-Eso de ajustar el OFFSET y las BIAS, se tiene que poner un preset adicional???? o lo debe traer el ampli integrado???
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, amm segun dicen en el 1er mensaje, un bombillo de 25w, funciona con amplis de hasta 100w, pero el ampli que voy a probar es de 800w /2Ω, la lampara a usar deveria ser de 200w?????


Primero prueba la fuente sin conectar a la etapa con una lámpara de 100W.
Luego descargas la fuente, conectas la etapa y vuelves a encender.
Si no se quemó nada ni se observan recalentamientos colocas la lámpara de 200W o 2 de 100W en paralelo.


> -Cortocircuitear la entrada, se refiere al puentear GND y la entrada de audio R en la prueba de dicho canal y despues respectivamente con canal L???


Sip.


> -Eso de ajustar el OFFSET y las BIAS, se tiene que poner un preset adicional???? o lo debe traer el ampli integrado???


Nop, Si el circuito lo trae, lo ajustas, si no lo trae no haces nada.


----------



## marke20

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, amm segun dicen en el 1er mensaje, un bombillo de 25w, funciona con amplis de hasta 100w, pero el ampli que voy a probar es de 800w /2Ω, la lampara a usar deveria ser de 200w?????
> -Cortocircuitear la entrada, se refiere al puentear GND y la entrada de audio R en la prueba de dicho canal y despues respectivamente con canal L???
> -Eso de ajustar el OFFSET y las BIAS, se tiene que poner un preset adicional???? o lo debe traer el ampli integrado???
> SALUDOS!!!!



Lo de los presets depende de si tu equipo los tiene o no... El resto la verdad que no se, pero me interesa la respuesta sobre como cortocicuitear a masa.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ......*5)* Se cortocircuita mediante un trozo de alambre o una resistencia de bajo valor la entrada de señal al futuro amplificador, esto es para evitar la captación de zumbidos o interferencias eléctricas......



El amplificador posee 2 terminales de entrada un "vivo" y Tierra, GND, Maza, Etc

Para la prueba se hace un puente provisorio entre ambos terminales.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Osea que , en donde dice en la placa "IN L-GND" "IN R-GND" se puentean cuando no hay señal de entrada o musica para amplificar, asi lo entendi
SALUDOS!!!!
PD: Obio se puentea L y GND, cuando se esta probando el canal L y asi igualmente con el canal R


----------



## elgriego

Hola colega fogonazo te felicito por el tutorial sobre ajustes de etapas de potancia,Esto exactamente fue lo que nos  enseño el profe del colegio industrial de la nacion,claro que en esos tiempos con lo mas que soñabamos era con amp de 100w rms ,Que tiempos aquellos .

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## jalas2006

Fogonazo dijo:


> El amplificador posee 2 terminales de entrada un "vivo" y Tierra, GND, Maza, Etc
> 
> Para la prueba se hace un puente provisorio entre ambos terminales.[/QUO
> 
> hola a todos. me gustaria que  me esplicaras un poco mas esto, ya que tengo problemas con ruidos en el ampli en la salida de audio


----------



## Cacho

jalas2006 dijo:


> hola a todos. me gustaria que  me esplicaras un poco mas esto, ya que tengo problemas con ruidos en el ampli en la salida de audio


Eso es cualquier otra cosa menos un asunto de puesta en marcha.

Si hace ruidos es probable que tengas problemas de alimentación/filtrado o bucles de masa.
Buscá temas sobre esos asuntos (hay uno sobre las fuentes de alimentación para audio de Fogonazo también y otro de supresión de interferencias electromagnéticas de Ezavalla).

Saludos


----------



## fas0

buenas tardes, hice un dibujo de como debería quedar la lampara serie.. *quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto *(capáz para algun es algo obvio.. pero para mi algunas veces lo obvio es todo lo contrario jaja)

al mismo le agregué un interruptor, debido a que el amplificador en si no tiene switch de encendido, por ende lo puse en el primario.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

fas0 dijo:


> buenas tardes, hice un dibujo de como debería quedar la lampara serie.. *quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto *(capáz para algun es algo obvio.. pero para mi algunas veces lo obvio es todo lo contrario jaja)
> 
> al mismo le agregué un interruptor, debido a que el amplificador en si no tiene switch de encendido, por ende lo puse en el primario.
> 
> muchas gracias.



Si. El esquema que dibujaste está correcto. Quizás el interruptor deba de ir antes que la lámpara pero así también funcionará.
Precaución al manejar la tensión de Red. 220VAC no es cosa de niños.

Saludos!


----------



## leandro_or

hola, tengo una pregunta tonta... pero que no le encuentro solucion... tengo una etapa de potencia...
ambos canales iguales... 
uno funciona bien, pero el otro, al conectarle la tension, quema los fusibles que estan en la entrada del transformador...
ya le cambie mosfet... ya que junto a los fusibles, siempre se me quema alguno de estos (estoy usando a1492 y c3856)
ya he medido todo, todo parece estar bien... pero al conectarlo... PLOFF....
ya se que es dificil brindar ayuda (sin tanta informacion), pero si alguien me pudiese dar una pista... o algun indicio, se lo agradeceria mucho...

espero que alguien pueda responderme... =)


----------



## Fogonazo

leandro_or dijo:


> .....uno funciona bien, pero el otro, al conectarle la tension, quema los fusibles que estan en la entrada del transformador...
> ya le cambie mosfet... ya que junto a los fusibles, siempre se me quema alguno de estos (estoy usando a1492 y c3856)
> ya he medido todo, todo parece estar bien... pero al conectarlo... PLOFF....
> ya se que es dificil brindar ayuda (sin tanta informacion), pero si alguien me pudiese dar una pista... o algun indicio, se lo agradeceria mucho...
> 
> espero que alguien pueda responderme... =)



Si hubieras leído el tema *"Antes"* no habrías quemado nada.

Y como bien dices, con los datos que estas dando no se te puede aconsejar mucho que digamos, revisa no tener transistores en lugares equivocados PNP por NPN, errores en conexionado de patas, resistencias de valores errados, Etc
Si la etapa posee (Preset) de control de corriente de reposo, verifica que se encuentre aproximadamente al medio de su recorrido.


----------



## fas0

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si. El esquema que dibujaste está correcto. Quizás el interruptor deba de ir antes que la lámpara pero así también funcionará.
> Precaución al manejar la tensión de Red. 220VAC no es cosa de niños.
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias, cambié de lugar el interruptor. La lampara quedó muy bien, al igual que el amplificador... suena muy bien y sin ruidos, ni nada raro. Gracias.


----------



## elseba87

Hola! desde ya gracias por el aporte, me fue muy útil toda la información... 
Ajustando BIAS del amplificador de tupolev de 200w con 4 IRFP250 me fue todo bien como se indica, solo me surgió una pregunta, cuanto seria un valor muy muy similar en la caída de tensión de las resistencias?
Para cada mosfet tengo 6.6mV - 8.9mV - 6.2mV - 8.7mV dando todos dentro del margen de 25 a 40mA de corriente de BIAS, se consideran similares?
Dudo de los mosfet, por ser todos de diferentes partidas comprados en electrónica liniers, ahora los compro en electrocomponentes que tienen mas "pinta" de ser originales...
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

elseba87 dijo:


> Hola! desde ya gracias por el aporte, me fue muy útil toda la información...
> Ajustando BIAS del amplificador de tupolev de 200w con 4 IRFP250 me fue todo bien como se indica, solo me surgió una pregunta, cuanto seria un valor muy muy similar en la caída de tensión de las resistencias?
> Para cada mosfet tengo 6.6mV - 8.9mV - 6.2mV - 8.7mV dando todos dentro del margen de 25 a 40mA de corriente de BIAS, se consideran similares?
> Dudo de los mosfet, por ser todos de diferentes partidas comprados en electrónica liniers, ahora los compro en electrocomponentes que tienen mas "pinta" de ser originales...
> Saludos!



Pues, en amplificadores con salida Mosfet, hay mucha más variación que en sus hermanos Bipolares. Pero las medidas que obtienes son buenas. Se recomienda que si son demasiados mosfets los que van a la salida, necesitan estar apareados entre si.

Saludos!


----------



## leandro_or

mas preguntas tontas... 

que pasa si conecto solo un mosfet por rama??? por supuesto que sin la carga de un parlante

cuales son las condiciones bajo las cuales se quema un transistor??

perdon por mis preguntas tan basicas, pero me imagino que es la unica forma de aprender, no?? gracias =)


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

buen dia tango un duda tecnica ya que aca en argentina se han prohibido los focos o bombillas con filamento con que las podria reemplazar??


----------



## marke20

mario mza dijo:


> buen dia tango un duda tecnica ya que aca en argentina se han prohibido los focos o bombillas con filamento con que las podria reemplazar??




Yo para mis pruebas use lamparas de bajo consumo. Hasta es mas sencillo, si prende "estas al horno", sino vamos por el buen camino.


----------



## Cacho

No, Marke: No podés usar lámparas de bajo consumo para esto.

Fijate que se venden lámparas que por afuera se ven iguales a las "normales" y adentro de la ampolla tienen una halógena chiquita. Esas pueden servir bien 

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

Mario seguí buscando las lamparas comunes que algunos negocios todavía las venden (aun que sea por esta localidad todavía hay unas cuantas) saludos


----------



## fas0

si andás por el centro de Capital está lleno de casa de iluminación.. me metí en la 1ra y conseguí lamparas de hasta 200w

en los super chinos también, todavía siguen vendiendo.. no hay mucha variedad, pero hasta 100w se consiguen muy fácil.

irónicamente en la casa de las 10.000 lamparas no tenian nada de eso jajaja... 

resumiendo, se siguen comercializando dichas lamparas, hay que caminar un poco, mas adelante seguramente ya van a dejar de existir.

saludos.


----------



## marke20

Cacho, o alguien que sepa claro esta. Porque no puedo usar las lamparas de bajo consumo? Corro riesgo de explosion?


----------



## Cacho

marke20 dijo:


> Porque no puedo usar las lamparas de bajo consumo? Corro riesgo de explosion?


No, no explotan, pero no funcionan como las incandescentes.

Las viejas y queridas lamparitas son una resistencia en serie con el transformador, cuando sube la corriente se calientan y sube su resistencia.
Con eso se limita la corriente (y tensión) que aparece en el transformador y evitás males mayores.

Las de bajo consumo tienen en el culote una reactancia (electrónica, pero reactancia al fin) y esas prenden o no prenden. No te van a limitar la corriente de la misma manera, más bien te van a funcionar como un switch hasta que se prenden y después la corriente se mantiene más o menos constante.

Probá de poner una de esa de bajo consumo en donde tengasun interruptor con un neón (hacelo de noche para que se vea) y mirala titilar estando apagada. Ahora pensá que el neón trabaja con corrientes del orden de los uA... Ojo, no funciona con todas las lámparas eso, algunos modelos son inmunes 


Saludos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

es cierto... lo de las lamparitas de neon ... aca en mendoza no consigo  yo buscaba reemplazarlas con una resistencia tal vez aunque va a ser medio dificil ver si el amplificador esta en corto ...solo que va  a calentar la resistercia ....gracias cacho..!!!


----------



## Cacho

Mario, buscá una de estas:







Esas pueden servirte sin problemas.

La otra es que uses las lamparitas de los reflectores, esas cilíndricas. Se consiguen en todos lados.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Las que se siguen vendiendo son las de decoración esas que son todas blancas, como las balon, lo hongos, vela , etc , esas lámparas no se utilzan como las claras y como su uso es muy distinto se consiguen con facilidad, ahora resulta que un/a fisitoterapeuta que utilizaba un horno para sus prácticas habituales tiene serios problema para utilzarlo ya que ese calor se generaba con lámparas incandescentes.

Si no la otra al viejo estilo, en los talleres de electrotecnia se utilzaba algo que por alli se puede llegar a conseguir, era una base de porcelana que tenia una rosca edison y por su superficie habia una resitencia que daba varias vueltas esa se utilzaba como serie, claro soportaba más que una lámpara común porque era probar cosas que consumian más, pero nada quita hacerse algo semejante

Tambien hay dicroicas con base edison y sirven lo mismo


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero    soy un  aficionado  numero  uno  de  esto  tema  la  verdad  que  me  gustan  mucho,  compañero  pero  a  bese   me  he  decepcionado  y  me  he  dado  por  vencido,  porque  no  encuentro  respuesta  a  mis  preguntas ,  unas  de  las  cosa  que  yo  siempre  he  querido  aprender  es  a calibrar  un  amplificador,  señores  de  verdad   he  leído bastante ,  pero  no  me  vasta  con  lo  que  he  leído    le   digo  esto  compañero  porque, prácticamente  estoy  enredado  con  este  tema  de  ajunte  de  amplificadores, primero  como  hace  uno  para  identificar el  ,   OFFSET segundo  para identificar  el  BIAS tercero el  el preset  compañero  fogonazo  le  ago  una  propuesta  porque  usted   no  publica  un  diagrama  de  un  amplificador   que  tenga  todas  esa  características  ,offset   ,BIAS y , preset  no importa  que  no  sea  de mucha  potencia   lo  que  se  quiere  he  tratar  de  aprender  a  calibrar  un  amplificador, digo  esto   porque  necesito  ubícame  en  el  amplificador y  ya   con  todas sus  parte  identificadas  asi  se  me  hace  mas  fácil aprender  si  no  es  mucha molestia  amigo  fogonazo

Estas  son unas de  las  cosas  que  me  confunden usted  dice ,ajuste  del  offset  (Si el esquema lo posee) en  caso  de  no  tener  el  ajuste  pasar  al paso  siguiente, mi  pregunta  es  aquí usted  no  esta  utilizando  el  offset	también      quisiera  saber  si  el  preset  es  el  nombre  que  se  le  da  al  el  potenciómetro   variable , o  es otro sistema  de  calibración  también por eso estoy enredadísimo  

14) Ajuste de OFFSET (Si el esquema lo posee), en caso de no tener este ajuste pasar al paso siguiente.
Este ajuste regula la componente de CC presente a la salida del futuro amplificador, se girará el preset correspondiente buscando la menor tensión de CC a la salida.
El ajuste de la tension por parte del amplificador no es instantáneo, habrá que esperar un par de segundos para que la etapa estabilice el nuevo valor.
Si no se logra un valor inferior a unos 300mVCC, están en problemas y a revisar todo


----------



## ernestogn

ALIEM dijo:


> Estas  son unas de  las  cosas  que  me  confunden usted  dice ,ajuste  del  offset  (Si el esquema lo posee) en  caso  de  no  tener  el  ajuste  pasar  al paso  siguiente, mi  pregunta  es  aquí usted  no  esta  utilizando  el  offset	también      quisiera  saber  si  el  preset  es  el  nombre  que  se  le  da  al  el  potenciómetro   variable , o  es otro sistema  de  calibración  también por eso estoy enredadísimo



amigo ,perdome que me meta , pero esto esta mas claro que el agua
"ajuste el offset si este (el amplificador ) lo posee" , se sobrentiende que hay que ajustar el offset si esta en el circuito el preset destinado a eso, y si no esta , bueno , no se ajusta , se deja como esta , es una cuestion de diseño. 
po rotro lado, una ves yo tambien tube la duda del preset o variable , 
resulta que voy a una conocida casa de electronica de mi localidad y le pido a la despachante que me venda un "preset" de 10k ,. no vendemos eso me respondio .,
cuando tenia en el mostrador , frente a su cara ,4 bolsas de presets, 




aaaaaaaaa , variables queres vos me dijo. 

el caso es que para saber cual es el preset de offset y el de bias tenes que tener en claro el esquema del amplificador .. 
con cual estas tratando, 
postealo , capas te lo puedo marcar.


----------



## pandacba

Alien, el presente tutorial eco por fogonazo esta más que correcto.
Tu problema de identificar cosas como offset bias y el preset de este último, es algo que esta fuera del alcance del presente tutorial

No puedes intentar poner el techo de una casa sin haber realizado los cimientos.

Lo que debes hacer es entender primero como funciona un amplificador, para luego enenter que fución cumple cada parte y entender la importancia del ajuste de la corriente de reposo.

Todo esto se aprede estudiando, aprendiendo a interpretar los esquemas electrónicos.

Una vez adquirido esos conocimientos previos, se puede ubicar con claridad cada etapa y cada parte en cualquiler esquema
Desafortunadamente para ti eso lleva tiempo y para entender el presente tutorial necesistas si o si esos concocimientos previos


----------



## ALIEM

mi pana amplificador es el qsc 1300 original que pasa s que  no  se  como publicalo


----------



## foro666

Solo quiero decir una pequeña cosa:


             GRACIAS. fogonazo


Me ha sido de muchisima utilidad.

Acabo de empezar en este mundo y muchas cosas que para vosotros se da por entendio, para mi son desconocidas.


----------



## fran becu

muchas gracias fogonazo por este excelente tutorial, un gran aporte. sin dudas estoy guardandolo en un word para tenerlo a mano y acordame de los primeros 2 pasos siempre.
aunque creo que le falto algo....espero no te ofendas con mi comentario, pero yo me esperaba el paso final degustando una cerveza jaja


----------



## fas0

hola buenas, me surgieron un par de dudas con respecto a la lampara serie...

basicamente es: ¿es indistinto que está la lampara antes que los conectores? como en la figura *B* que adjunto. ¿o es mejor poner el conector antes y luego la lampara? figura *A*

otra mas, tengo por ahi tirado un disyuntor... vale ponerlo por si las dudas o no aporta en nada colocarlo? figura *C*

y ultima duda... es indistinto que el conector esté en el Neutro o Fase? ¿en cualquiera de los dos sirve?

en mi caso lo puse en el Neutro, pero bueno.. capaz me equivoco.

saludos.


----------



## phavlo

En las 3 figuras la lampara esta en serie, y no importa en que conectores van a ir si es que se va a enchufar un transformador. Lo mejor es Disyuntor-Termica.


----------



## fas0

phavlo gracias, es para probar fuentes y amplificadores.. saludos.


----------



## phavlo

De nada, solo basta con que la lampara este en serie para que limite la corriente!
Saludos


----------



## HackElectronica

Muchisimas gracias Fogonazo, siempre se aprende algo nuevo    
Yo medía las salidas para ver cuanto voltaje me daban. Casi siempre terminaba con un transistor menos.


----------



## nuk

hola solo queria preguntar de manera grafica . si lo que entendi sobre el ajuste de vias es la correcta ya que esto me a hecho sudar mucho. gracias de antemano

PSD:si esto esta bien espero que ayude a ilustrar mejor el post.


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> hola solo queria preguntar de manera grafica . si lo que entendi sobre el ajuste de vias es la correcta ya que esto me a hecho sudar mucho. gracias de antemano
> 
> PSD:si esto esta bien espero que ayude a ilustrar mejor el post.



! Lindo trabajo ¡, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## nuk

gracias fogonazo y perdon por el borron que hice ... y que borron, saludos
bueno a seguir comentando.


----------



## SERGIOD

nuk dijo:


> hola solo queria preguntar de manera grafica . si lo que entendi sobre el ajuste de vias es la correcta ya que esto me a hecho sudar mucho. gracias de antemano
> 
> PSD:si esto esta bien espero que ayude a ilustrar mejor el post.



Ya medio una curiosisdad de saber que amplificador usaste en Multisim para hacer las pruebas , gracias por el aporte es sintético y educativo.
*PD:* Podrías subir la imagen completa de ese amplificador que se ve fenomenal; desde ya gracias


----------



## yordeynisgh

saludos a todos, no salgo del foro por mucho, aprendo todos los días..

ahora un problemilla con lo de la lampara en serie, si buena la idea, pero lo que me causa impresión es de que voltaje puede ser la lamparita, porque acá se desaparecieron esas lamparitas de 110V 100W, la única posibilidad que veo para resolver mi problema es con las lamparas de los Autos, pero 12V-50W ó 100W no se si me explico, espero que esa sirva de la misma forma. el Objetivo principal es que disminuya la corriente, pero creo que con las de auto tendré problemas...


----------



## mrbrown

Hola a todos, me podrían ayudar a ajustar el bias de este amplificador y dónde colocar las puntas del multímetro, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

*FogoTip agregado a último momento:*

Como en varios países se da el caso que no se comercializan mas las lámparas incandescentes:

Eventualmente puedes armar una lámpara con lamparas de automotor.

Se calcula colocar en serie suficientes como para que puedan funcionar con la tensión de la red domiciliaria. 

El funcionamiento *"No es igual"* pero *SI* se puede emplear esto para el proceso de puesta en marcha, solo que ha que estar más atento a la reacción de las lámparas.

También se podrían reemplazar por resistencias de potencia, pero estas *NO* cumplen, como las lámparas, el efecto de "Amortiguar" en caso de un corto y el tamaño (Potencia) debería ser "Importante", además tampoco dan una indicación visual de que *"La cosa anda mal"*


----------



## juliangp

Donde se dejaron de comercializar las comunes se pueden usar las "halógenas"


----------



## hanton

una consulta tengo un amplificador de 100w por canal,la resistencia que tiene el transistor de salida son dos en paralelo de 0.5 ohm y el menor voltaje que mide despues del ajuste es de 2.9 mV tomando en cuenta que son dos resistencias el valor seria aprox. 0.25 ohm de da como resultado 116 mA.
esta bien mi calculo ?
no sera mucha la corriente en reposo.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, siempre me he preguntado algo en el paso de la regulación del bias... es mejor medir el bias como caída de tensión en la resistencia ó es mejor medir directamente la corriente en serie a la resistencia. Lo pregunto para saber cuál ajuste sería más preciso ya que los cables de los multímetros tienen resistencia, inclusive mayor que los resistores de potencia de las etapas amplificadoras.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, siempre me he preguntado algo en el paso de la regulación del bias... es mejor medir el bias como caída de tensión en la resistencia ó es mejor medir directamente la corriente en serie a la resistencia. Lo pregunto para saber cuál ajuste sería más preciso ya que los cables de los multímetros tienen resistencia, inclusive mayor que los resistores de potencia de las etapas amplificadoras.
> Saludos!




Si lo haces correctamente debería ser lo mismo.

Por seguridad para el multímetro es preferible medir tensión sobre la resistencia, en caso de algo en corto lo peor que le podría pasar al multímetro es salirse de escala, sin riesgo.
Midiendo corriente lo podrías llegar a quemar.

Por otro lado, el multímetro *NO* es un amperímetro "Perfecto", su resistencia interna NO es 0 en la escala de 200mA, al insertarlo en serie está agregando una resistencia "Extraña" en el circuito, cosa que *NO* ocurre midiendo tensión.


----------



## Theluisisla

Te felicito por este gran tutorial solo 2 preguntas sirve para amplificadores de corriente simetrica??
¿y que bobilla uso con 65wats?


----------



## Fogonazo

Theluisisla dijo:


> Te felicito por este gran tutorial solo 2 preguntas sirve para amplificadores de _*corriente simetrica??*_
> ¿y que bobilla uso con 65wats?



¿ Eso sería tensión de ±Vcc ?

En caso afirmativo: *SI*


Para un amplificador de 65W (Un solo canal) comienza con una bombilla de 40W


----------



## Theluisisla

Me mide 5mV y con el calculo me da 103 deberia tocar el TRIMMER hasta que salga 103?? los estado midiendo sin nada en la salida https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...gen-agradeceria-soy-principiante-esto-111518/
Gracias por todo. Esta parte es la que mas me cuesta, porque no me ha quedado muy clara. Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

Theluisisla segun yo por lo poco que e leido en el foro y viendo tu diagrama el bias esta controlado por los diodos en serie no seria ajuste de offset nada mas?
si es correcto que alguien me lo diga por fas


----------



## Lucho LP

Brillante tu post Fogonazo; con cada relectura aprendo algo más que puedo aplicar en el estudio. Agradezco enormemente tu dedicación. Saludos!


----------



## guillecba

Hola gente, desde ya que estoy muy agradecido al Sr. Fogonazo por éste  aporte que me ha sido de mucha utilidad, sin embargo me ha surgido la  siguiente duda:

Teniendo en cuenta que todo amplificador que posee regulación de Bias (o por lo menos, todos los que yo he visto) tiene un transistor térmicamente acoplado a los transistores de potencia para así ajustar la corriente que pasa a travéz de ellos en función de la temperatura.

Al encender el emplificador hacemos el ajuste del Bias en frío, pero la temperatura del disipador comienza a elevarse gradualmente y se estabiliza luego de varios minutos (Estamos hablando de la temperatura normal que debe alcanzar estando en reposo)
Mientras la temperatura aumenta, el transistor de regulación hace que la corriente de los de potencia se reduzca, entonces el valor del Bias que ajustamos al principio se reduce constantemente a medida que aumenta la temperatura.

Por otro lado, si esperamos hasta que la temperatura se estabilice y regulamos el Bias en ese momento, cuando encendamos el amplificador luego de que se enfríe, el Bias será mucho mayor de lo que habíamos regulado y descenderá a medida que se eleve la temperatura.

Pongo un ejemplo de un amplificador que estoy armando ahora:
Al encender en frío, regulo en 4mv la caida de tensión de las resistencias (unos 20 ma)
Al estabilizarse la temperatura, el voltaje cae a unos 2,8 mv
Si regulo el Bias en 4 mv al estar la temperatura ya estabilizada, cuando se enfría, el Bias mide cerca de 10 mv (unos 50 ma)

Entonces cual es el momento óptimo de regular el Bias? estando frío o al estabilizarse la temperatura?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

guillecba dijo:


> . . . Entonces cual es el momento óptimo de regular el Bias? estando frío o al estabilizarse la temperatura?



Se *ajusta* en frío, y se *controla* que se mantenga luego de transcurridos unos 20 minutos.
Si los disipadores del amplificador se encuentran bien calculados, *NO* se debería incrementar la temperatura mas que unos pocos grados.

Si el amplificador que estas armando posee tanta sobre-corrección de bías por temperatura, tal ves este se encuentre mal armado/diseñado


----------



## guillecba

El amplificador es el Rotel RB 1070 publicado por guille2, usando el diseño de PCB de quercus10: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-rotel-rb-1070-pcb-52144/#post526784
entonces quedaría descartado el tema del diseño.

Aclaro que estoy usando disipadores mas chicos de lo que deberia ser pero de todas maneras, apenas se entibian en reposo.
He armado dos canales y ambos tienen el mismo comportamiento, entonces puedo llegar a suponer que el problema puede deberse a algún transistor que no está funcionando como debe.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se *ajusta* en frío, y se *controla* que se mantenga luego de transcurridos unos 20 minutos.


En mis amplis, luego del control inicial a los 20 minutos, si la Iq ha variado la vuelvo a corregir y espero otro poco para controlar de nuevo. En mi caso, los ajustes siempre han sido mido-ajusto-espero-mido-ajusto-espero .... hasta que quede estable o con cambios muuuy pequeños


----------



## guillecba

Bién, estuve haciendo ese mismo procedimiento.
Muchas gracias por tu consejo.


----------



## chepao

Fogonazo dijo:


> *FogoTip agregado a último momento:*
> 
> Como en varios países se da el caso que no se comercializan mas las lámparas incandescentes:
> 
> [/B]



cuando hablas de "lampara incandecente" te referis a un foco??  o sea uno de estos?


----------



## Fogonazo

chepao dijo:


> cuando hablas de "lampara incandecente" te referis a un foco??  o sea uno de estos?
> 
> http://www.la-razon.com/sociedad/as...para-incandescente_LRZIMA20121226_0013_11.jpg



Exactamente


----------



## Rock-R

Hola,.. Pregunta,.. como saber si se trata de un preset que ajusta el *OFFSET *o uno que ajusta 
*BIAS* ? Dejo una foto para que por favor, alguien me saque la duda. Gtacias.


----------



## crimson

Hola Rock-r, son muy raros los equipos con ajuste de offset, uno de ellos es el Hartke:

Fijate que el ajuste de offset está relacionado con el par diferencial de entrada, en cambio el bias siempre está relacionado con un transistor que tiene contacto térmico con el disipador de los transistores de salida. En la foto que publicás es cantado que es el ajuste de bias.

Saludos C


----------



## Rock-R

Gracias @crimson , me pondre a revisar el pbc para hacer un esquema y poder tener el circuito mas claro , para poder arreglarlo, ..
El ampli se escucha como si estuviese saturado o con mucha ganancia,


----------



## cancerverus266

leyendo el hilo no me queda del todo claro lo siguiente cuando dicen que un valor seguro de 20 a 40 miliampers por transistor.
entiendo que en una etapa sencilla con 2 transistores a la salida debe medirse (suponiendo que se elija 40ma), 40ma en total o como dice 40ma x transistor es decir 80ma en total?esa es mi duda .
gracias y pasen una buena tarde


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , *la misma corriente (40 mA) atraviesa a un par de salida.* Están en serie

Valores inferiores a 20 mA llevan la etapa a casi clase B (peor sonido)

Valores superiores a 40 mA , llevan al par de salida a *casi *clase A , con riesgo de recalentamiento y quemazones (mejor sonido por poco tiempo )

Saludos !


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Estimados, agradecido al gran aporte de Fogonazo, acabo de hacer las pruebas para poner en marcha mi potencia de 200w. todo parecia correcto.. hasta que lo mande directamente sin la serie.. ya habia pasado todas las pruebas.. habia sonado con parlante.. sin distorcion.. y cuando lo mande sin la lampara.. se fue todo al joraca.. recalentaron al toque los transistores  luego volvi a poner la serie .. pero ya encendia completamente.. .. sera el famoso caso de los truchos.. .. es un complementario con 15003 / 15004.. saludos a todos!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Puede ser que sean truchos, de todas formas puedes dejar unas imagenes de los transistores sospechosos para poder declararlos falsos o no, o para ver que otra cosa ocurre en el ajuste de tu amplificador.


----------



## adriangonzaleza

visualmente son muy sospechosos... acabo de intentar medirlos como normalmente se mide a los pnp npn y ninguno pasa la prueba basica..


----------



## pandacba

Es muy raro que tan solo por sacar la serie se te averie, y esos transistores no parecen truchos, por que no los cotejas con la hoja de datos de ON Semiconductor alli dice como son las marcas que lleva
Por otro lado, las pruebas las hiciste después que se dañaron? o antes? si las hiciste después es obvio que marcara distinto.
Por último cual son para vos las pruebas básicas, podes describirlas?


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Pandacba gracias por contestar la medición q*ue *realice sobre cada transistor es la me medir como diodos entre b c y e para cada formacion pnp npn...


----------



## pandacba

Después de la prueba?
Si te fijas en la hojas de datos veras que no son truchos yo tengo iguales y son buenos, no los tengo desde donde escribo si no te subo fotos para que veas


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Si si la medición la hice luego de la prueba. Sacando los cuatro del pcb.


----------



## Tacatomon

Los dos transistores que muestras en la foto son falsos.

El de abajo, aún tiene la M de Motorola, que ya lleva años desaparecida (Ahora es OnSemiconductor)

El de arriba, bueno... Esa "M" digamos que andaban "probando" un nuevo font para marcar los transistores. Ya saben, les gusta experimentar a los Chinos.

Tengo unos Motorola originales. Se nota su grabado centrado y sólido. 

Los que compré para una reparación de un amplificador de potencia con un distribuidor autorizado de OnSemiconductor con presencia internacional.

Las conclusiones son obvias.

Te recomiendo, cambies de proveedor de semiconductores. Busca en la lista de proveedores en el foro algunos.

¡Suerte y saludos!.


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Entonces es claro lo q*ue* me paso... tendre algo mas para controlar en el ampli.. aparte de cambiar los cuatros transistores?


----------



## pandacba

Los que dicen ON que utilizaste no veo que sean falsos estan un poco rayados por mala manipulación pero lo que lleva impreso esta correcto.
Por otro lado la lámpara es por si se produce un corto, y si no fallaron con ella es muy raro que te fallen despuès, ya que cuando son de mala calidad se rompen con lámpara o sin ella.
Si no revisas bien te vas a encontrar que vas a poner buenos TR's y te va a volar todo de nuevo


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Por ello preguntaba.. para ver si me podian dar luz por donde podria estar el problema.. no considero q*ue* sea lo mismo para los transistores el consumo limitado por la lamp serie q*ue* la potencia sin limitante. Muchas gracias por su aporte. ..


----------



## josco

adriangonzaleza visualmente son muy sospechosos... acabo de intentar medirlos como normalmente se mide a los pnp npn y ninguno pasa la prueba basica. 


esos marca on son buenos el otro par marca M son pirata ese es tu problema. saludos.


----------



## adriangonzaleza

Estimados luego de refrescar mi mente. Volvi a medir lo transistores y resulta q*ue* pude detectar un par 03/04 estan dañados. Coloque los dos q*ue* me dieron correcta la medición tambien par 03/04 y volvi hacer la prueba de 0... (hasta poder ir pasado mañana por e*l* par dañado) y con la lampara en seria nuevamente . Pero con un solo par funciono.. solo lo deje un corto tiempo para ver si funcionaba. Bueno.. volvio a funcionar.. el par calienta.. me imagino porque todo esta dimensionado para 4 TR. . Apenas compre el par nuevo les cuento como me fue. El 03 da*ñ*ado resulto ser el de la nomenclatura mas extraña. .. Muchas gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## pandacba

Trata que los cuatro sean iguales, por otro lado nadie lo hace pero deberias tratar que el Hfe sean lo más parecido posible.
Cuando hagas la prueba primero pon la entrada en corto y mide la salida de parlantes, debe ser lo más proxima a 0Volt.
Por otro lado en la prueba final no debes sobrepasar la sensibilidad del amplificador, ya que si lo haces comenzara a recortar y se rompera al instante o casi....


----------



## Angel Huapalla

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, lo tendré en cuenta tus consejos, empezaré de cero otra vez y conforme vaya avanzando lo subiré, eres todo un maestro. Saludos de Ángel


----------



## Hunterex

Saludos hermanos. Una pregunta, la ganancia del amplificador podría afectar el ajuste de bias? porque anteriormente monte un amplificador con ganancia de 31,3 en teoría,  y su ajuste de bias fue muy sencillo y estable, ahora un amplificador similar pero con ganancia 68 no logro ajustarlo. le agradecería mucho la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hunterex dijo:


> Saludos hermanos. Una pregunta, la ganancia del amplificador podría afectar el ajuste de bias? porque anteriormente monte un amplificador con ganancia de 31,3 en teoría,  y su ajuste de bias fue muy sencillo y estable, ahora un amplificador similar pero con ganancia 68 no logro ajustarlo. le agradecería mucho la ayuda.



*¡ Ganancia 68 !* , ¿ Es para un micrófono ? 

Con esa ganancia muy seguramente será inestable.


----------



## Hunterex

Gracias por la respuesta, baje la ganancia hasta 30, y el problema de bias continuaba ya no sabia que hacer, hasta que empecé a revisar todo por enésima vez y encontré el error, entre colector y emisor del transistor de bias coloque un condensador de 10nF donde realmente va uno de 100nF. Lo reemplace y listo! Pendiente amigos por si acaso les llega a pasar algo similar... Saludos....


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos!  Sera que el amplificador se podría dañar sino coloco un arrancador suave al transformador? Estoy trabajando actualmente en la replica de CROWN 602, y me gustaría saber si es sumamente necesario colocar el circuito para el arrancador suave, el transformador a usar es de 1000VA. Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Colocarlo o no depende mas de la capacidad total de la fuente que del transformador.

Si hay mucho micro-faradios es aconsejable colocar el arrancador suave.


----------



## jhonnsmith

hola, para el ajuste de un bias p*U*edo cambiar las resistencias por unas resistencias variables y/o presets?

por que resulta que midiendo el bias esta ligeramente alto a las recomendaciones del que habla el proyecto de un ampli de 200w solo una de las tres medidas esta bien.

1.- El recomendado valor es entre .6 y .8v y a mi me dio .98v, me duraria menos el ampli si lo dejo asi?
2.-el archivo dice que si cambio las resistencias descalibro el bias, pero acaso esto no me ayudaria a dejarlo en el valor que recomienda el proyecto?
3.- el unico valor que entro en el rango fue midiendo en la union de los a1015 y la R33k.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ No te parece relevante aclarar cuales resistencias deseas cambiar ?

Intenta intercambiar *Q1* con *Q2* y comprueba que pasa.


¿ Comprobaste la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## cancerverus266

datos:
resistencias de emisor de .22 ohms
polarizacion fija inicial de 2 diodos
voltaje medido en la r de emisor que da lectura en mV de 1.3mV,la otra mido voltaje de fuente.
voltaje en bases de preexcitadores de .4V
duda:
al aumentar un diodo para que de los .7V que marca el esquema el voltaje en la r de emisor que me da lecturas de mV no cambia el valor medido de 1.3mV lo que me da una corriente de reposo de 1.3/.22=5.9 mA.
lamento abusar de sus dotes esotericas para imaginar el diagrama pero no pude subir el diagrama.
creo que si se subio jejeje 
si es correcto lo que medi y donde lo medi?,para aumentar mas la corriente (al valor estimado que se menciona en el post)sin pasarme de los .7v como le puedo hacer


----------



## guillecba

Buenas noches, quisiera consultar una duda que tengo sobre la regulación de la corriente de reposo.
Se supone que si se regula en un valor menor al sugerido habrá distorsión por cruce. 
Si por la razón que sea, la corriente queda regulada algo mas baja de lo sugerido ¿esa distorsión se mantiene a cualquier nivel de volúmen? ¿o a partir de cierto nivel desaparece?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

En un amplificador clase "AB" siempre existe distorsión por cruce no importa el ajuste de la corriente de reposo.
La distorsión se nota mas a baja o muy baja potencia.
Con mayor potencia la distorsión se "Enmascara"

Hay que tener un oído bastante fino como para detectar la distorsión por cruce y en general se la confunde con distorsiones provenientes de otras fuentes.


----------



## guillecba

Muy clara su respuesta Fogonazo.
Mas allá de que en un amplificador AB siempre exista distorsión por cruce, supongo que si la corriente de resposo es menor a la sugerida, se deberá hacer mas notoria dicha distorsión.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Fogonazo dijo:


> *10 )* Con un multímetro se tomara la tensión existente entre la salida del futuro amplificador y GND, este debe ser un valor cercano a 0 VCC. Cercano a 0 serían unos ±15mV
> Si el valor no es tal, a desconectar y comenzar a revisar todo nuevamente.



Pregunta: ¿Cómo se hcae en el caso de que la salida sea de dos integrados puestos en puente?

¿Se debe medir respecto de una de las salidas a GND? ¿O se debe medir entre ambas salidas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si los integrados funcionan con* fuente simple* , debe haber *la mitad de la tensión de alimentación* en *las salidas* de los integrados.

Si funcionan con fuente doble , cero volt en ambas salidas respecto de gnd


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si los integrados funcionan con* fuente simple* , debe haber *la mitad de la tensión de alimentación* en *las salidas* de los integrados.
> 
> Si funcionan con fuente doble , cero volt en ambas salidas respecto de gnd



No sería mala idea medir la tensión entre ambas salidas, con fuente simple o bipolar, en ambos casos debe ser *0VCC* y *0VCA*, obviamente sin señal de audio.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, tengo una duda en el ajuste de bias,
digamos que realizó el ajuste de bias de un amplificador en su valor correcto, lo realizó de la siguiente forma:
Entrada de audio en corto, y con las puntas del tester en los laterales de la resistencia.. y en la escala mV, espero a que subo la temperatura en el disipador y si hace falta vuelvo a regular, bueno el tema es:
Si después le colocó un ventilador al disipador bajara el valor del bias,  ¿Tendría que volver ajustarlo con la temperatura a la que lo mantenga el ventilador??
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, tengo una duda en el ajuste de bias,
> digamos que realizó el ajuste de bias de un amplificador en su valor correcto, lo realizó de la siguiente forma:
> Entrada de audio en corto, y con las puntas del tester en los laterales de la resistencia.. y en la escala mV, espero a que subo la temperatura en el disipador y si hace falta vuelvo a regular, bueno el tema es:
> Si después le colocó un ventilador al disipador bajara el valor del bias,  ¿Tendría que volver ajustarlo con la temperatura a la que lo mantenga el ventilador??
> Gracias y Saludos.



Si el equipo sin señal calienta es porque algo está mal.

El primer ajuste se realiza en frío.
Luego se deja el amplificador encendido y se comprueba nuevamente cada 5/10 minutos.
Si todo está OK se hace trabajar el amplificador como para que se caliente y se controla nuevamente.

Si la etapa VAS se encuentra bien diseñada en lo referido a compensación térmica, no debería existir diferencia (O ser muy poca) entre los valores frío y caliente.


----------



## samuel Alberto

Hola amigos, tengo un amplificador que por mas que le busco no logro que las bias me quede  parejas, si dejo a 12mV en la resistencia de 0.22 pnp en la resistencia del lado npn  tengo 0.7mV


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero tenés que corregir el Offset (tensión contínua en el parlante) para que mida igual del lado positivo y del lado negativo.


----------



## loleitor2013

*H*ola me presento soy *L*orenzo.
*A*cudo a la comunidad ya que tengo algunas dudas y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar*, *lleg*ó* a mis manos un receiver *T*echnics sa-323 (que opinion de *é*ste)
*T*en*i*a un problema en una salida, no sonaba *, *cambi*é* el stk y quedó bien, solo que en algunas oportunidades el equipo suena como acoplado aunque est*é* en bajo volumen para con las entradas y la radio tambi*é*n, supe que hay algo llamado regulacion del bias .
*S*egun el plano encontr*é* 2 potenciometros que regulan el icq adj. (Lch) Y (Rch), pero no se donde se mide *é*sto en que transistor y en que puntos o si realmente se regula asi. (adjunto unica imagen que tengo de los planos)technics_sa-323_sch.pdf_1.png[1.13mb]

*E*spero que alguien me pueda dar una mano y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

La imagen no se ve : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## loleitor2013

Sorry, aca envio el plano por si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema


----------



## Fogonazo

loleitor2013 dijo:


> Sorry, aca envio el plano por si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema



No se distingue nada, publica una imagen de mejor calidad.


----------



## loleitor2013

espero que esta sirva por fin.
y disculpas por las molestias



subo este archivo en pdf que es mejor al parecer


----------



## DannyR

Hola buenas noches, estoy tratando de ajustar una etapa que tiene 4 potenciometros. Los marcados con circulo rojo, parecen ser los del bias, estan ajustados a la misma resistencia; y los otros dos, estoy con dudas, alguien me podria aclarar que funcion cumplen si estuvo trabajando en una etapa similar? es amplificador H,  Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es probable que uno sea el Biass (corriente de reposo) , otro el Offset (tensión dc de salida en reposo) y los otros dos de la protección.

Pero sin diagrama nada puede decirse ni tocarse.


----------



## Fogonazo

DannyR dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, estoy tratando de ajustar una etapa que tiene 4 potenciometros. Los marcados con circulo rojo, parecen ser los del bias, estan ajustados a la misma resistencia; y los otros dos, estoy con dudas, alguien me podria aclarar que funcion cumplen si estuvo trabajando en una etapa similar? es amplificador H,  Saludos!


Antes de "Tocar" los preset, *¡ NO los toques sin saber que función cumplen !,* puede que si lo haces* "Embarres todo"*


----------



## DannyR

Hola amigos, ese es el tema, estoy tratando de entender que funcion cumple cada preset para poder actuar correctamente con los ajustes.
  El problema es que la etapa fue mal reparada anteriormente y tocaron todos los preset, comparando con la etapa "sana", estan cambiados bastante de valor. 
 Trate de buscar esquema  pero no encontre ninguna con 4 preset; la etapa lleva transistores 2sa1943 y 2sc5200. 
 Con los valores de los preset no se podria llegar a deducir algo?, dos preset son iguales de 1K y estan ajustados esactamente iguales, estan asociados a transistores  mje340 mje350 (en placa dice VR3 A , VR3 B), 
 Los otros, uno es de 20K y el otro de 50K; el de 20K esta asociado a una resitencia que segun  la serigrafía  de la placa, se la puede cambiar y poder variar la potencia de salida; y el de 50K esta asociado al integrado lm393. Agradezco por su tiempo y ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummm , deberías tomarte la tarea de levantar el circuito de ese amplificador , toqueteando en vano solo lograrás empeorarlo o romperlo.

Antes de tocar nada primero medir los presets y anotarlo. Si no lo hiciste y los manoseaste . . . 

Luego con lámpara serie , carga fantasma o parlante sacrificable  y entrada en corto , medir con el tester la tensión dc de salida en mV , ir girando cada preset desde el centro hacia uno y otro lado (no hace falta ir de extremo a extremo , sólo un poco) hasta localizar el que haga variación y tratar de dejarlo en 0 mVdc.

Medir tensión en mV sobre las resistencias de .22 y nuevamente tratar de localizar cual preset lo hace , una vez localizado copiar la tensión del canal sano.

Para la calibración del protector hará falta generador de señales , carga fantasma* de potencia* y osciloscopio , ¿Disponés ?


----------



## DannyR

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm , deberías tomarte la tarea de levantar el circuito de ese amplificador , toqueteando en vano solo lograrás empeorarlo o romperlo.
> 
> Antes de tocar nada primero medir los presets y anotarlo. Si no lo hiciste y los manoseaste . . .
> 
> Luego con lámpara serie , carga fantasma o parlante sacrificable  y entrada en corto , medir con el tester la tensión dc de salida en mV , ir girando cada preset desde el centro hacia uno y otro lado (no hace falta ir de extremo a extremo , sólo un poco) hasta localizar el que haga variación y tratar de dejarlo en 0 mVdc.
> 
> Medir tensión en mV sobre las resistencias de .22 y nuevamente tratar de localizar cual preset lo hace , una vez localizado copiar la tensión del canal sano.
> 
> Para la calibración del protector hará falta generador de señales , carga fantasma* de potencia* y osciloscopio , ¿Disponés ?




DOSMETROS  muchas gracias por tus recomendaciones! Tengo el instrumental necesario, con respecto a los preset para calibrar el protector, son dos verdad?  como se procederia a esa calibración, por recorte de señal con carga a máxima potencia? Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

DannyR dijo:


> DOSMETROS  muchas gracias por tus recomendaciones! Tengo el instrumental necesario, con respecto a los preset para calibrar el protector, son dos verdad?  como se procederia a esa calibración, por recorte de señal con carga a máxima potencia? Saludos


Para ajustar la protección por sobre-corriente (Que yo *NO *tocaría).
Se calcula la máxima corriente que puede entregar la etapa de salida.
Con ese valor se calcula la tensión que la produce.
Se lleva al amplificador a esa condición alimentando la carga fantasma.
Se busca mediante los preset´recorte simétrico del semi-ciclo positivo y negativo, inmediatamente "Antes" de llegar a la condición de cálculo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo lo hacía con carga fantasma menor , de 2 Ohms , hay que sacar unas cuentas antes . . .


----------



## xmvlife

Hola, yo suelo poner una carga de 16 Ohm ...la llevo al punto de clip...y  ajuste...y lugo mas chicha con 4ohm....y si se porta bien....con 2ohm

Felicidades Fogonazo por el tutorial de uso con lámpara para no cargarse sobretodo los finales que no son precisamente baratos.


----------



## jeanservice2018

*T*engo en la etapa de potencia de una amplificador con tarjeta driver  4  transistores npn y 4 pnp con  una  tensión  de 80+/-   rectificados*,* en reposo todos  est*án*  bien*,* cuando empiezo a sonar  mas  que todo con bajo se calienta*n*  2 transistores mas que lo otros *, ¿Por*q*ue*  pasa eso*?*


----------



## DOSMETROS

O son de inferior calidad , o faltan las resistencias de emisor , o esas resistencias son de distinto valor , o la distribución de los transistores en el disipador no es la correcta.


----------



## jeanservice2018

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O son de inferior calidad , o faltan las resistencias de emisor , o esas resistencias son de distinto valor , o la distribución de los transistores en el disipador no es la correcta.


ok  en la etapa de potencias  tengo resistencia  de 10 ohm  de 1 w  y  3w  de 0.33 oh   a bajos  volumen  no calientan  cuando subo todo  el volumen  de bajo que pega  duro  la caja  se calientan  dos  transistores  mucho mas  que los otros

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 12, 2018

y la vía  esta  correcta  0.7  v  ahora bien  la  tarjeta driver  que  arme es  esta


----------



## Fogonazo

jeanservice2018 dijo:


> ok  en la etapa de potencias  tengo resistencia  de *10 ohm  de 1 w  y  3w  de 0.33 ohms*   a bajos  volumen  no calientan  cuando subo todo  el volumen  de bajo que pega  duro  la caja  se calientan  dos  transistores  mucho mas  que los otros
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 12, 2018
> 
> *y la vía  esta  correcta  0.7*  v  ahora bien  la  tarjeta driver  que  arme es  esta



Estás mencionando 2 valores distintos de resistencias, ¿ En que parte del esquema se encuentra cada una ?
¿ Como y donde estás midiendo esos 700mV ?


----------



## jeanservice2018

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estás mencionando 2 valores distintos de resistencias, ¿ En que parte del esquema se encuentra cada una ?
> ¿ Como y donde estás midiendo esos 700mV ?


hermano  saludo      fogonazo   un placer en saludarte       espero tu orientaciones      si  son dos  resistencias   que lleva    cada  transistor   una  de 10 ohm  y la otra  va en la salida  a parlante  que  es  0.33 ohm    de 3 w   que algunos  amplificador usan 0.22  ohm       el caso es  que  la  tarjeta la arme  suena  de maravilla         claro  con bajo volumen  la tengo alimentado  con  80-/+  ya  rectificado   y  suena  duro pega un bajo duro  claro con su señal de  un filtro  pasa bajo     ,bueno el caso es que  calienta  1 transistor  npn  y  el otro pnp   mas que lo demás   a la hora  de subir  el volumen 
uso transistores 
*MJW21195/MJW21196 - Power Transistors - ONSemi *
en este  caso solo uso  4  pares  npn y  4 pares  pnp   en la  pruebas  
fogonazo espero tu orientaciones    de ti y otros  compañero     o si es  problema  de vías  ? donde la ajustó en este circuito


----------



## Fogonazo

Publica el esquema que armaste indicando cuales son las resistencias y donde estás midiendo los 700mV


----------



## jeanservice2018

Fogonazo, éste es  el diagrama  amigo ,  yo  mido  la vía  con el  pin +  del tester    en  en transistor   
*MJE340 - Plastic Medium-Power NPN Silicon*   me mide  0.6v   y el damper  0.9 v   si no es  hay donde debo medir  la  via  amigo  fogonazo  espero tu indicaciones      no soy muy experto fogonazo   pero me gusta    esto


----------



## Fogonazo

En el esquema figuran 8 resistencias de emisor de de 0,470 Ohms (Creo que 0,330 Ohms en tu caso) 5W y 8 de 10 Ohms 3W, ¿ No habrás invertido la posición de algunas de ellas ?

Para medir la corriente de reposo lee el tema desde el principio


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola amigo del foro, la verdad soy un apasionado de la electrónica, quería hacer una pregunta  yo armé mi amplificador de 200 watios ,  el voltaje del amplificador es de 65 p 65 n  pero yo lo estaba alimentando  con 30 p y 30 n  y le puse la serie con el bombillo , pero le puse un bombillo de 20 watios  y  me queda y poquito prendido sin dale volumen , después  le puse una corneta  de 4 Ohms  y el bombillo se apagó,  le di volumen al amplificador , sonaba duro  pero el bombillo no prendía, la verdad me quede sorprendido  porque al darle volumen al amplificador  el  bombillo tenía que haber prendido al ritmo de la  música , pero no fue asi , después lo desenchufé  lo volví ha enchufar  y me empezó a trabajar como yo decía, al darle volumen el bombillo agarraba intensidad  y vibraba al ritmo de la música,  la verdad todavía toy  pensando que pudo haber pasado para que pasara éste fenómeno.  no entiendo.


----------



## felixreal

Hola! 

Me dispongo a seguir éste excelente tutorial, para revivir un amplificador Technics SU-V90D, una joya de finales de los 80 que ha llegado a mis manos en un estado lamentable.

El caso es que no estoy seguro de cómo hacer para ajustar cada canal por separado. De los filtros sale la pista de circuito a los finales, y no se me ocurre cómo separar la alimentación de las etapas sin cortar las pistas, algo que preferiría no hacer. Así que acepto sugerencias.


Adjunto algunas imágenes y el manual de servicio.

Muchas gracias por leerme.


----------



## nuk

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Me dispongo a seguir éste excelente tutorial, para revivir un amplificador Technics SU-V90D, una joya de finales de los 80 que ha llegado a mis manos en un estado lamentable.
> 
> El caso es que no estoy seguro de cómo hacer para ajustar cada canal por separado. De los filtros sale la pista de circuito a los finales, y no se me ocurre cómo separar la alimentación de las etapas sin cortar las pistas, algo que preferiría no hacer. Así que acepto sugerencias.



*Hola a Foro ! *

hola felix, con respecto a tu pregunta se me ocurre levantar los puentes indicados en verde y desoldar el transistor y capacitor indicado en circulo, 
etapa por etapa, ahora con respecto al ajuste de control de voltaje a buena hora cuentas con el manual para saber que voltaje a buscar, recuerda usar una lampara en serie.

Saludos !


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Gracias por responder. Era mi primera idea, y aunque prefiero no andar soldando y desoldando creo que no me queda otra. También he pensado desoldar los colectores de los finales, el tema es que por la propia construcción del amplificador es difícil andar dándole la vuelta a la placa.

Aunque en el manual de servicio dice que hay que poner los potenciómetros completamente en el sentido contrario al reloj, y empezar a ajustar desde ahí, con todo conectado, no sé si fiarme....... Lo de la serie siempre la uso, me ha salvado muchas veces. Por cierto, este bicho consume un máximo de 765W, el consumo en reposo es elevado, hasta 370mA (80w!!) por los pasos en clase A, entiendo que la serie debería ser de ¿150-250W? ¿Mas?

El amplificador me llegó como sale en la foto, con un montón de componentes en una bolsa, y le habían metido una etapa estéreo clase D, en lugar de repararlo. Tenía casi todos los operacionales quemados, los selectores de entrada y grabación e incluso los driver de los LED. No tengo ni idea de qué le pasó al pobre. Ahora ya toda la parte de previo y selectores funciona perfectamente, y estoy a punto de encarar los ajustes de las etapas de potencia.

 De uno de los canales he tenido que poner todos los transistores nuevos. La mayoría estaban quemados, y he preferido sustituirlos todos, por aquello de emparejarlos. Espero que no haya diferencia con la etapa con componentes viejos.


Saludos


----------



## felixreal

Hola!




Pues el amplificador ya funciona, o casi....

Después de algunos problemas menores que han ido surgiendo en la reparación el ampli enciende perfectamente, cierra el relé de protección y suena de maravilla con auriculares. No hay cortos, ruidos y nada calienta más allá de lo normal.


En ningún caso hay corriente contínua a la salida.


El problema viene por que no puedo ajustar el bias de la etapa de salida clase AB. Según el manual, debería haber +1v y -1v en las bases de los drivers. Tengo 2,8v en la base del driver positivo y 1v en la base del driver negativo. Ahora viene lo más raro: esto ocurre con el operacional de serie, el M5219P. Si pongo otro, como el NE5532, entonces tengo -2,8v en la base del Driver negativo, y -1v en la del positivo. Con otro opamp de calidad, el JRC2043D el voltaje se va a 3, 2v y 1,4. Acabo de probar con un NEC 4570 y lo mismo, 2,8v y 1v, ambos positivos.

Los voltajes en el opamp IC 501 son correctos salvo los mencionados, y correctos son en el par de transistores de salida.

He revisado, comprobado o sustituido todos los componentes del circuito de bias de un canal, ya que esto ocurre en los dos canales a la vez, lo cual me desconcierta aún mas, ya que aparte del opamp IC401 son dos etapas separadas, y todas las tensiones de éste y del amplificador de voltaje son correctas. Por ello entiendo que el problema está en la parte del amplificador de potencia.

He comprobado que el ajuste de bias acentúa el problema, por lo que lo tengo al mínimo. Todos los semiconductores que uso son originales 100%, comprados por ebay en Japón, Alemania y USA.


Ésta tecnología de Technics consiste en un amplificador de clase A seguido de una etapa de potencia En clase AB. Me explico fatal, pero he leído un montón de documentos para entender el funcionamiento del amplificador.
Algunos los adjunto.

Hasta donde entiendo, la parte de clase A está funcionando perfectamente, como digo, con auriculares suena espectacular. Si os fijáis en el esquema que adjunto, el amplificador de voltaje va a la salida a través de una resistencia de 1 Ohmio.

Adjunto también foto de las salidas con una señal de 1kHz aprox 1/3 del volumen y el esquema de la etapa.

No sabía si abrir un post nuevo en Reparación de Audio, si algún moderador lo considera, podemos moverlo allí, perdón por el tocho y  gracias por leer.

Saludos!!!


----------



## geor16

Excelente tema! me fue de mucha utilidad en varias ocasiones. En este caso me encuentro encarando un proyecto con un valvular y no estoy seguro si se podría aplicar alguna de estas pautas para poner en marcha equipos de este tipo. 
Lo de conectarlo con una lampara en serie imagino que puede ser lo mismo, pero no se si habría que tener consideraciones especiales con las potencias de las lamparas. Con lo de probar las salidas en vació, pro lo que vi no es muy recomendable en este tipo de equipo.


----------



## Fogonazo

geor16 dijo:


> Excelente tema! me fue de mucha utilidad en varias ocasiones. En este caso me encuentro encarando un proyecto con un valvular y no estoy seguro si se podría aplicar alguna de estas pautas para poner en marcha equipos de este tipo.
> Lo de conectarlo con una lampara en serie imagino que puede ser lo mismo, pero no se si habría que tener consideraciones especiales con las potencias de las lamparas. Con lo de probar las salidas en vació, pro lo que vi no es muy recomendable en este tipo de equipo.



Un valvular clase "AB" posee varios puntos en común con lo comentado en este tema.
Una diferencia sustancial es que los valvulosos poseen auto-polarización fija para la corriente de reposo.
Para los mas elaborados con polarización ajustable sirve perfectamente, obviamente atendiendo a los valores correspondientes.


----------



## brewmaster

Genial el tema, realmente necesario. Hoy me ocupa un amplificador de construcción japonesa un Sony ta2650, el amplificador  me lo dieron con la potencia hecha polvo, sin disipadores además de que todo el silicio estaba quemado y obsoleto.
Sustituí todos los transistores así como algunos resistores , mi problema surge al momento de ajustar el biass, la diferencia entre cada transistor es de al menos 60mV, el asunto es que los transistores de salida que estoy usando son: el a1492 y el c2837, que no son complementarios y la distorsión es perceptible sin esfuerzo.
Ahora tengo disponible varios MJE15030 y MJE15031, y como el diseño del amplificador  permitía obtener solamente 48 W por rama me quedan bastante ajustados, el problema surge debido a como drivers lo que tengo disponible son bd139/140  y el hfe de los 140 es de 290 y el de los 139 apenas llega a 50, influye esto de manera significativa en la calidad de sonido?
Adjunto el diagrama de la potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

brewmaster dijo:


> todo el silicio estaba quemado y obsoleto.



El silicio anda , o tiene fugas , o se quemó . . .  nunca es obsoleto.



brewmaster dijo:


> Sustitui todos los transistores


 
No se sustituyen transistores innecesariamente , ya que hay demasiada falsificación , digamos que hay mas falsos que verdaderos , sobre todo en los de potencia.



brewmaster dijo:


> distorsión es perceptible sin esfuerzo.


 
Seguramente mal el Biass , se confirma si ésta baja al aumentar el volumen.

Un hfe mas-muy alto presupone un transistor falso , lo ideal es similar al datasheet o menor , en los de potencia y excitadores.

Saludos !


----------



## brewmaster

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. *DOSMETROS*
A bajo volumen la escucha es satisfactoria, al menos hasta un 70 %, de ahi en adelante comienza a distorsionar...

En uno de los canales el voltaje no baja de 56mv en la resistencias del emisor de cada transistor de salida. No importa que lleve el preset al minimo.
En el otro canal mientras en un transistor tengo 10mv en el otro obtengo una lectura de 60mv... un post de Fogonazo me hizo dudar de la ganancia de los transistores pero mi sorpresa al medir hfe fue total, los c2837 rondan entre 70-80, y los a1492 estan entre 80-100, porque los valores de voltaje son tan diferentes?, es posible ajustarlos de manera independiente? 
El hecho de que los drivers tengan ganacias muy diferentes influye en la calidad de sonido final?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

brewmaster dijo:


> A bajo volumen la escucha es satisfactoria, al menos hasta un 70 %, de ahi en adelante comienza a distorsionar...


Lo debo haber explicado unas 4000 veces, pero nadie lee nada.
Importa tres pepinos donde se ponga la perilla del volumen, si al 10% o al 80%, lo que importa es que el nivel de la señal de entrada esté dentro de los limites de entrada aceptable, que para esos equipos rondaba los 150mV.
Si le metes señal con un DAC o un telefono o un emepetre la salida va a saturar mucho antes del maximo volumen, que por otra parte nunca debería usarse y esperar que el equipo no distorsione.
Entonces:
1-colocar una señal de entrada PEQUEÑA (maximo 200mV p-p y bastante mas pequeña para empezar) directamente al amplificador.
2- Escuchar ahí el sonido de salida, y comenzar a aumentar lentamente la señal de entrada hasta llegar a los 200mVpp y analizar la escucha --> no debe distorsionar ni quemar el parlante!!!!
3- Todo esto suponiendo que tenes un tester y un generador de señales pero no tenes osciloscopio ni un analizador Audio Precision.


----------



## brewmaster

No habia pensado en eso. Como sea tengo que solucionar aquellos "detalles" pero ya me quito un peso. 
Gracias por la ayuda a ti  y a esta comunidad.
Saludos desde Cuba.
Generador de señales y osciloscopio? quiza mas adelante, por ahora un multimetro , descalibrado .


----------



## brewmaster

Luego de varios meses de luchar y medirlo todo sigo con los valores dispares entre emisor y su respectiva resistencia, eso no ha cambiado, no obstante el motivo de la distorsion eran dos diodos cuyo objetivo en la placa no se cual es, uno abierto y el otro contrario a la posicion original, una vez solucionado esto el amplificador se convirtio en una joyita.
Gracias y perdonen la sarta de preguntas garrafales que tiendo a hacer. 
Saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## brewmaster

Fogonazo dijo:


> *FogoTip agregado a último momento:*
> 
> Como en varios países se da el caso que no se comercializan mas las lámparas incandescentes:
> 
> Eventualmente puedes armar una lámpara con lamparas de automotor.
> 
> Se calcula colocar en serie suficientes como para que puedan funcionar con la tensión de la red domiciliaria.
> 
> El funcionamiento *"No es igual"* pero *SI* se puede emplear esto para el proceso de puesta en marcha, solo que ha que estar más atento a la reacción de las lámparas.
> 
> También se podrían reemplazar por resistencias de potencia, pero estas *NO* cumplen, como las lámparas, el efecto de "Amortiguar" en caso de un corto y el tamaño (Potencia) debería ser "Importante", además tampoco dan una indicación visual de que *"La cosa anda mal"*



Ayer fui a probar un aplificador estereo con hecho con tda 2050a y no tenia lamparas de prueba, lo unico que tenia a mano era un viejo ventilador(70watts de consumo), lo encendi y lo puse en serie con la entrada de 110 v del transformador y encendi el ampli ...al encenderlo el aspa del ventilador se movió ligeramente pero luego se quedo inmóvil, probe cortocircuitar la salida alterna del transformador y automaticamente comenzo a moverse el aspa del ventilador...me quedo claro que quiza anque no sea tan inmediato como puede ser el aviso de una lampara se pueden usar otros equipos que consuman cerca de la potencia del amplificador que estamos probando(al menos no lo quemas en caso de corto).
Probe con un cautin de 100watts, con una olla electrica...quiza no funcione con equipos que usen fuentes conmutadas o cosas por el estilo, habria que probar o preguntar a los que saben.
Slds.


----------



## luisitoloco22

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, estás usando resistencis de emisor de 0r47 (estimo yo por los números que ponés). Es normal lo que decís, no te hagas problema por eso.
> 
> Lo que sí, estás viendo un efecto de la deriva térmica de los transistores (apuesto a que la salida está hecha con bipolares). Encendé el ampli, calibrá la corriente en los 25mA que decías y dejá que se estabilice la temperatura. Pasado el tiempo, calibrá de nuevo a los 25mA (seguro que va a ser más lo que está circulando). Eso es normal.
> 
> Cuando lo enciendas de nuevo vas a medir una corriente menor y no hay drama, así debe ser.
> 
> Y... Si el control de bias está hecho con unos diodos, deberían estar en contacto térmico son los drivers, y lo mismo si está hecho con un transistor. Si es nada más que un trimpot o algo así, ahí tenés un sistema bastante malo, así que no pretendas que sea muy estable.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Cacho, espero que estés bien, te quería consultar, estoy por armar el p3a de rod, el circuito de ajuste de bias es con un preset y un transistor bc546 que conecta el colector de transistor polarizado en clase a con las bases de los transistores excitadores, por lo que leí, no es un sistema muy preciso y estable, entonces, al ajustar la corriente de reposo por primera vez, ajusto al valor y lo dejo que se estabilice en ese valor, por cuanto tiempo? una hora masomenos? y después lo apago al ampli y vuelvo a medir la corriente si varió lo suficiente como para reajustar?


----------



## luisitoloco22

Libardo M dijo:


> Que Bárbaro, de donde sacaste esto??
> 
> Vaya esos capacitores no van a durar mucho antes de que se les seque el electrolito.
> 
> Siempre se debe colocar minimo, minimo, minimo que excedan un 10% del voltaje de alimentacion.
> 
> 
> Saludos


exacto, coincido con usted, porque hay algo que se llama "régimen transitorio", el cual se produce un pico de corriente y/o tensión que suele ser mayor a los valores nominales, asi que siempre se debe dejar ese margen de seguridad.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Caballero, estupendo aporte, me lo voy a revisar bien, por que seguro que hay cosas que no las se y me ira bien saberlas.

¿esto es aplicable para clase AB y clase B supongo, ¿para otras clases como D y H ni de coña, no, nada que ver claro imagino?

Otra cosita, cuando tenemos puesta la lampara en serie, ¿ahi ya se supone que si esta bien ajustado ya nos circulara corriente en reposo por las resistencias ecualizadoras y tal, no? quiero decir, yo he montado varios amplificadores de valvulas y la primera puesta en marcha la hago siempre con la lampara en serie y el circuito arranca y suena, logicamente debido a que se reparte el voltaje con la lampara, los filamentos no se caldean correctamente, pero llegan a calentarse un poco y el ampli llega a funcionar.


----------



## Fogonazo

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Caballero, estupendo aporte, me lo voy a revisar bien, por que seguro que hay cosas que no las se y me ira bien saberlas.
> 
> ¿esto es aplicable para clase AB y clase B supongo, ¿para otras clases como D y H ni de coña, no, nada que ver claro imagino?
> 
> Otra cosita, cuando tenemos puesta la lampara en serie, ¿ahi ya se supone que si esta bien ajustado ya nos circulara corriente en reposo por las resistencias ecualizadoras y tal, no? quiero decir, yo he montado varios amplificadores de valvulas y la primera puesta en marcha la hago siempre con la lampara en serie y el circuito arranca y suena, logicamente debido a que se reparte el voltaje con la lampara, los filamentos no se caldean correctamente, pero llegan a calentarse un poco y el ampli llega a funcionar.



Este texto es para etapas *"AB", "H" y "B" *(Algunos) solamente, clase *"D"* nones.

Al realizar el ajuste *DEBE* circular una cierta corriente de reposo.
El valor depende del diseño y nivel de distorsión por cruce por cero que se pretenda


----------



## tonygtguitar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida.
> Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm).


 Buenos dias!!
Una duda que tengo ¿esa corriente de entre 25 y 40mA es tambien valida para etapas de potencia AB con transistores darlinton del tipo TIP142 y TIP147?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , no importa si es :

Complementario (Darlington con transistores por separado)
Cuasi complementario
Complementario Sziklay
Complementario con transistores Darlington

Esa corriente se mide sobre Colector-Emisor de cada par de salida.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Si, a eso me refiero, a que si son darlinton clase ab push pull con un tip142 y un tip 147, la corriente de colector y emisor que circula por cada transistor si en este caso seria la misma en darlinton como en los bjt.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Compañeros, me surgen dos dudas referente a transistores finales.

Una es referente a la puesta en marcha de un clase D.
¿Que voltajes de puerta surtidor de polarizacion son los tipicos?¿ Y la cortiente de drenador surtidor en reposo, lo mismo que un AB?

La otra pregunta:
Si es un transistor clase A, ¿aqui la cortiente en reposo sera mucho mas elevada que un AB supongo, no? ¿60mA?


Hoy estuve sustituyendo 4 darlinton, 2 tip142 y 2 147, puse unos que compre en tayda y la etapa no lleva trimmers de bias, la cortiente de colector la tengo en todos los transistores en 6mA, y la polarizacion base, emisor en 1v o 1.1v, en ninguno llega a 1.2v, de ahi la baja cortiente de colector.
Puse 1khz en la entrada senoidal y la salida a muy bajo volumen puse el osciloscopio y no he tenido nada de distorsion de cruce y voltaje en continua en el altavoz solo 2mV.
¿De lujo, no?


----------



## Fogonazo

tonygtguitar dijo:


> . . . .
> Una es referente a la puesta en marcha de un clase D.
> ¿Que voltajes de puerta surtidor de polarizacion son los tipicos?¿ Y la cortiente de drenador surtidor en reposo, lo mismo que un AB?


Lo que consultas no tiene sentido en un amplificador clase "D" que trabaja en conmutación


> Si es un transistor clase A, ¿aqui la cortiente en reposo sera mucho mas elevada que un AB supongo, no? ¿60mA?


En un amplificador clase "A" la conducción del dispositivo es permanente y suficientemente alta como para garantizar entregar la potencia requerida, siempre es alta o muy alta


> Hoy estuve sustituyendo 4 darlinton, 2 tip142 y 2 147, puse unos que compre en tayda y la etapa no lleva trimmers de bias, la cortiente de colector la tengo en todos los transistores en 6mA, y la polarizacion base, emisor en 1v o 1.1v, en ninguno llega a 1.2v, de ahi la baja cortiente de colector.
> Puse 1khz en la entrada senoidal y la salida a muy bajo volumen puse el osciloscopio y no he tenido nada de distorsion de cruce y voltaje en continua en el altavoz solo 2mV.
> ¿De lujo, no?


Para mi gusto la tensión base Bbe y el color de tu camisa son igualmente irrelevantes para controlar la corriente de reposo, lo único válido es la propia corriente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hombre Fogo, con una camisa Chula se gana mucho..........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo todavía no entiendo por que hay gente que insiste con usar la Vbe para tratar de ajustar la corriente de polarización estática. Parece que no saben que no existen dos transistores iguales y que la Vbe que vale 0.6V en uno puede valer 0.65 / 0.7 / 0.75 en otro o cualquier valor intermedio y diferencias de pocos milivolts repercuten en grandes cambios de la corriente de emisor...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

La tension medida entre la base y emisor de un transistor es la de una unión P-N  o sea como la de un DIODO y como comenta el Doctor no es fija, si en tu caso es un Darlington, mira el datasheet para ver que lleva dentro, cuando mides entre las  patillas base y emisor del mismo, estas midiendo la caída de tensión DE DOS TRANSISTORES ENCAPSULADOS, o sea dos uniones p n en serie. En todo caso es un valor FIJO MARCADO POR EL CRISTAL QUE HAY DENTRO Y NO ES RELEVANTE PARA EL BIAS O CORRIENTE DE REPOSO.


----------



## tonygtguitar

El otro dia cambie 4 darlinton de una etapa de potencia y medi por curiosidad tension B.E en los 4 darlinton y estaba a unos 1v unos transistores y otros a 1.1v en reposo, luego la corriente de emisor era de unos 6mA en cada transistor darlinton y la tension DC a la salida del altavoz, era de 2mV.

Yo suelo mirar las 3 cosas, aunque corregirme si me equivoco, ¿si las corrientes de colector de cada transistor son practicamente casi iguales, no hace falta mirar el DC en la salida del altavoz por que si hay va a ser de mV, verdad que si?
gracias de antemano.




Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que consultas no tiene sentido en un amplificador clase "D" que trabaja en conmutación
> 
> En un amplificador clase "A" la conducción del dispositivo es permanente y suficientemente alta como para garantizar entregar la potencia requerida, siempre es alta o muy alta
> 
> Para mi gusto la tensión base Bbe y el color de tu camisa son igualmente irrelevantes para controlar la corriente de reposo, lo único válido es la propia corriente.


Estoy deacuerdo contigo en eso, lo importante es medir corriente de emisor.

Por otro lado es de logica, no lo habia pensado, al ser de conmutacion, en reposo, ¿no deberia circular nada, no?

Y en un clase A, entiendo que esa corriente es alta, pero cuando sean transistores de pequeñas señales tipo encapsulado to92 igualmente seran corrientes pequeñas, ni idea, sorry si digo alguna tonteria, estoy aprendiendo, gracias.


Lo dicho, a partir de ahora mirare solo la corriente de las resistencias de cemento esas ecualizadoras o como se llamen.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

El offset o tension indebida a la salida del altavoz NO TIENE NADA QUE VER  con el bias o corriente de polarización de trabajo del amplificador y que determina su clase (A, B, AB, etc). Sería interesante que leyeras sobre ambos temas. Eso sí las clases D, H y otras novedosas no tienen nada que ver con esto que solo es válido para clases A, B Y AB que son las que generalmente se determinan con la regulación del bias (como regla general pero también hay arquitecturas diferentes, singled ended, push pulll, etc...). 
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

tonygtguitar dijo:


> El otro dia cambie 4 darlinton de una etapa de potencia y medi por curiosidad tension B.E en los 4 darlinton y estaba a unos 1v unos transistores y otros a 1.1v en reposo, luego la corriente de emisor era de unos 6mA en cada transistor darlinton y la tension DC a la salida del altavoz, era de 2mV.
> 
> Yo suelo mirar las 3 cosas, aunque corregirme si me equivoco, ¿si las corrientes de colector de cada transistor son practicamente casi iguales, no hace falta mirar el DC en la salida del altavoz por que si hay va a ser de mV, verdad que si?
> gracias de antemano.
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy deacuerdo contigo en eso, lo importante es medir corriente de emisor.
> 
> Por otro lado es de logica, no lo habia pensado, al ser de conmutacion, en reposo, ¿no deberia circular nada, no?
> 
> Y en un clase A, entiendo que esa corriente es alta, pero cuando sean transistores de pequeñas señales tipo encapsulado to92 igualmente seran corrientes pequeñas, ni idea, sorry si digo alguna tonteria, estoy aprendiendo, gracias.
> 
> 
> Lo dicho, a partir de ahora mirare solo la corriente de las resistencias de cemento esas ecualizadoras o como se llamen.


Vallamos por partes:
Si hablamos amplificadores trabajando en Clase "D" (Conmutación), no solo no existe corriente de reposo sino que tampoco existe una corriente como tal al momento de conmutar el MOSFET de Hi-RAIL a LowRail.
Entre ambos estado existe un tiempo muerto en que ninguno conduce, esto para garantizar que no aparezca un cortocircuito al momento de conmutar.

Transistores de *señal *en Clase "A" trabajan con corrientes bajas y en consecuencia su disipación también es baja.
Los problemas aparecen en las etapas finales de Altas corrientes y Altas disipaciones


----------



## sebsjata

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> El offset o tension indebida a la salida del altavoz NO TIENE NADA QUE VER con el bias o corriente de polarización


Aquí te equivocas un poco compañero, si bien es cierto que la cantidad de corriente no tiene nada que ver con el offset, si tiene que ver que estén balanceadas, si tenemos dos transistores, uno positivo y uno negativo, y el transistor positivo tiene 40.1mA y el de abajo tiene 40.0mA entonces existe un offset o desbalance, digamos de 15mV, si al medir ambos transistores, ambos tienen 40mA entonces ten por seguro que tu offset es muy bajo, alrededor de 5 o menos mV.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

sebsjata dijo:


> Aquí te equivocas un poco compañero, si bien es cierto que la cantidad de corriente no tiene nada que ver con el offset, si tiene que ver que estén balanceadas, si tenemos dos transistores, uno positivo y uno negativo, y el transistor positivo tiene 40.1mA y el de abajo tiene 40.0mA entonces existe un offset o desbalance, digamos de 15mV, si al medir ambos transistores, ambos tienen 40mA entonces ten por seguro que tu offset es muy bajo, alrededor de 5 o menos mV.


Obvio en un push pull, la configuración más habitual. Evidentemente el circuito se comporta como un todo y es difícil achacar un desvío a un solo elemento. En todo caso si la corriente del transistor de un semiciclo difiere de la del otro (positivo negativo de la onda de audio) el mal menor será el ofset, irrogara una senoide de salida de pena....


----------



## tonygtguitar

sebsjata dijo:


> si tenemos dos transistores, uno positivo y uno negativo, y el transistor positivo tiene 40.1mA y el de abajo tiene 40.0mA entonces existe un offset o desbalance, digamos de 15mV, si al medir ambos transistores, ambos tienen 40mA entonces ten por seguro que tu offset es muy bajo, alrededor de 5 o menos mV.


¿el offset es voltaje en continua en bornas del altavoz, entre la salida y masa, cuales son los valores maximos admisibles 15mV es demasiado?
Yo es que hasta ahora me las he podido arreglar bien con este tema, normalmente si los TR de salida son de la misma marca, deberian ir bien, tambien me ha pasado poner a la salida un PNP de un fabricante y un NPN de otro distinto y ahi si que la corriente que circulaba por las resistencias de cemento era diferente, pero diferente te digo que alomejor en reposo por una circulaban 10mA y por la otra circulaban 25 o 30mA.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Buenas compañeros, el otro dia cambie un par de transistores a una etapa de potencia que llevaba dos transistores NPN a la salida, la cuestion es que se los puse, ajuste el bias a una corriente por cada resistencia de cemento de 0.1 ohm de aproximadamente unos 10mA y todo bien.

El problema es que sin querer hice con la punta del tester un cortocircuito y me los volvi a cargar, volvi a poner transistores nuevos y ya no me ajustaban igual, me ajustaban muy desemparejados, es decir, que quise ajustar los dos a 10mA y fue imposible, por que habia uno que mientras ajustaba el otro a 10mA se me quedaba a 0mA.
Aqui el problema fue que a bajos volumenes el sonido era distorisonado y feo, imagino que estaba trabajando en clase B, entonces subi un poco el bias a unos 15 o 20mA y aunque el otro transistor en reposo seguia estando a 0mA o si acaso 2mA ya la distorsion de cruce desaparecio y parece que ya funcionaba bien.
¿hay algun problema con este ajuste dejandolo asi si vemos que suena bien?
Lo pregunto de cara a que en un futuro pueda estropearse o algo, muchas gracias.


----------



## luisitoloco22

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Buenas compañeros, el otro dia cambie un par de transistores a una etapa de potencia que llevaba dos transistores NPN a la salida, la cuestion es que se los puse, ajuste el bias a una corriente por cada resistencia de cemento de 0.1 ohm de aproximadamente unos 10mA y todo bien.
> 
> El problema es que sin querer hice con la punta del tester un cortocircuito y me los volvi a cargar, volvi a poner transistores nuevos y ya no me ajustaban igual, me ajustaban muy desemparejados, es decir, que quise ajustar los dos a 10mA y fue imposible, por que habia uno que mientras ajustaba el otro a 10mA se me quedaba a 0mA.
> Aqui el problema fue que a bajos volumenes el sonido era distorisonado y feo, imagino que estaba trabajando en clase B, entonces subi un poco el bias a unos 15 o 20mA y aunque el otro transistor en reposo seguia estando a 0mA o si acaso 2mA ya la distorsion de cruce desaparecio y parece que ya funcionaba bien.
> ¿hay algun problema con este ajuste dejandolo asi si vemos que suena bien?
> Lo pregunto de cara a que en un futuro pueda estropearse o algo, muchas gracias.


fijate que cuando lo tenes en reposo (sin señal y sin carga), no haya otro componente caliente por demás, que los componentes que tengan que estar calientes, lo hagan en forma lo más pareja posible.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 11, 2020



tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿el offset es voltaje en continua en bornas del altavoz, entre la salida y masa, cuales son los valores maximos admisibles 15mV es demasiado?
> Yo es que hasta ahora me las he podido arreglar bien con este tema, normalmente si los TR de salida son de la misma marca, deberian ir bien, tambien me ha pasado poner a la salida un PNP de un fabricante y un NPN de otro distinto y ahi si que la corriente que circulaba por las resistencias de cemento era diferente, pero diferente te digo que alomejor en reposo por una circulaban 10mA y por la otra circulaban 25 o 30mA.


por un lado tenes el voltaje a la salida a parlante, no debe superar los 100mV, por otro lado tenes las caidas de tensión en las resistencias de cemento en tu caso, las caidas en las resistencias deben ser lo mas parejas posible y la otra caida de tension no debe superar los 100mV

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 11, 2020



Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, estás usando resistencis de emisor de 0r47 (estimo yo por los números que ponés). Es normal lo que decís, no te hagas problema por eso.
> 
> Lo que sí, estás viendo un efecto de la deriva térmica de los transistores (apuesto a que la salida está hecha con bipolares). Encendé el ampli, calibrá la corriente en los 25mA que decías y dejá que se estabilice la temperatura. Pasado el tiempo, calibrá de nuevo a los 25mA (seguro que va a ser más lo que está circulando). Eso es normal.
> 
> Cuando lo enciendas de nuevo vas a medir una corriente menor y no hay drama, así debe ser.
> 
> Y... Si el control de bias está hecho con unos diodos, deberían estar en contacto térmico son los drivers, y lo mismo si está hecho con un transistor. Si es nada más que un trimpot o algo así, ahí tenés un sistema bastante malo, así que no pretendas que sea muy estable.
> 
> Saludos


hola cacho, estoy por ensamblar el p3a de rod eliott, mirá, el sistema que tiene para ajustar bias, se compone de un transistor, un preset multivuelta y alguna resistencia, dicho circuito se conectan a las bases de los transistores drivers, rod dijo que el transistor del bias no puede ir en contacto térmico con el disipador principal, porque se podria producir sobredistorsion por cruce, y los transistores drivers no calientan ni en vacio ni a plena carga, que me recomendas? que pruebe montar los drivers junto con los de potencia? o haga el ajuste como le explicas a este usuario en este mensaje citado? creo que el multivuelta ayuda a que el ajuste sea bastante fino...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Aqui el problema fue que a bajos volumenes el sonido era distorisonado y feo, imagino que estaba trabajando en clase B, entonces subi un poco el bias a unos 15 o 20mA y aunque el otro transistor en reposo seguia estando a 0mA o si acaso 2mA ya la distorsion de cruce desaparecio y parece que ya funcionaba bien.


Ahí hay algo que está MUY MAL.
Si no tenes puesto el parlante cuando haces el ajuste, la corriente por una resistencia de emisor DEBE ser igual a la corriente por la otra resistencia de emisor (primera ley de Kirchoff) por que la realimentación casi no consume corriente.
Si eso no se cumple, la corriente se está escapando para otro lado ==> transistor volado o cortocircuito en algún lugar.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahí hay algo que está MUY MAL.
> Si no tenes puesto el parlante cuando haces el ajuste, la corriente por una resistencia de emisor DEBE ser igual a la corriente por la otra resistencia de emisor (primera ley de Kirchoff) por que la realimentación casi no consume corriente.
> Si eso no se cumple, la corriente se está escapando para otro lado ==> transistor volado o cortocircuito en algún lugar.


lo hice con el altavoz puesto si, no ha volado ningun transistor, no hay distorsion de cruce ni se calienta nada, y la corriente ofset por el altavoz era despreciable.



luisitoloco22 dijo:


> fijate que cuando lo tenes en reposo (sin señal y sin carga), no haya otro componente caliente por demás, que los componentes que tengan que estar calientes, lo hagan en forma lo más pareja posible.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> 
> por un lado tenes el voltaje a la salida a parlante, no debe superar los 100mV, por otro lado tenes las caidas de tensión en las resistencias de cemento en tu caso, las caidas en las resistencias deben ser lo mas parejas posible y la otra caida de tension no debe superar los 100mV
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> 
> Que va, estaba todo bien, y ademas que tampoco habia distorsion por cruce, lo estuvimos probando y dandole caña y todo fue perfecto.




La putada es que la etapa de potencia lleva 2 transistores NPN de potencia, no es como otras etapas que llevan uno npn y otro pnp, la cosa es que puse dos transistores ue estaban emparejados y se ponian en marcha a la misma vez, pero sin querer hice un cortocircuito midiendo con las puntas y me cargue los transistores, volvi a reemplazarlos por otros y los que le puse de reemplazo ya no estaban emparejados, es decir, tu sabes que los transistores conducen a 0.7v, pero hay unos que conducen siempre un poco antes, y ese es el problema, que no eran identicos.

Lo que hare si se vuelve a romper esta etapa es poner dos transistores que sean identicos, los medire con el TC1 para ver sus caracteristicas y hare pruebas para ver que sean dos que conduzcan a la misma vez o muy similar.

El bias lo he ajustado frio, ya digo, cuando subo el volumen y entra la señal de audio se ponen a conducir los dos por igual sin problema, unicamente lo que hay que entender es que el ajuste del bias no pude hacerlo fino por estar muy desemparejados los dos transistores de salida, la diferencia de desmacheteo entre ellos puede ser en reposo de 10 o 15mA como mucho, ya sabeis que no hay dos transistores iguales, aunque debi buscar dos que fuesen lo mas parecidos posibles.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tonygtguitar dijo:


> lo hice con el altavoz puesto si,


Entonces desconectalo y ajustá el BIAS de nuevo, por que así es cualquier verdura.



tonygtguitar dijo:


> es decir, tu sabes que los transistores conducen a 0.7v, pero hay unos que conducen siempre un poco antes, y ese es el problema, que no eran identicos.


Naaaaa....eso es un bolazo del tamaño de un casa!!!! Puede que sea algo importante para el par diferencial de entrada, pero para eso y nada mas. Jamás he apareado transistores bipolares en las etapas de salida y el offset siempre lo tuve por debajo de 10mV...sin esforzarme mucho.


----------



## tonygtguitar

te voy a pasar el esquema para que lo veas, eran los dos transistores finales, tambien tuve que sustituir alguno de los impulsores driver por que se habia quemado, pero lo demas todo bien, son dos transistores NPN.
¿se llama cuasi complementarios, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tonygtguitar dijo:


> ¿se llama cuasi complementarios, no?


Si, así es. Es un esquema normal, sin nada raro.


----------



## Yoreparo.eu

Realmente agradecido a quienes crean estos foros y les dan vida, mil y una gracias !!

Respecto a la bombilla en serie, sí que puede evitar algún contratiempo pero no es fácil encontrar bombillas, sobre todo para equipos de mucho consumo. Acabo de arreglar una etapa de 800w y la bombilla de 100w no resiste !... Bombillas de más W no he encontrado...
Muy bueno el truco del ventilador ! 
Y el de machacarse los dedos, lo he hecho pero me han tardado un par de días en dejar de sangrar ! Y hay que trabajar, no ? Habrá que encontrar otra forma. 

En un foro anglofono encontré una buena guía sobre los valores del Offset (como se dice Offset en castellano ?)
0 - 15mV: Muy bueno !
16 - 50mV: Acceptable
50 - 85mV: Algo hay
100mV o más: Uuuufff...

Se mide sencillamente sin señal de entrada y sin altavoces en la salida de audio; en frío.
Esto no sirve si tiene trafo de salida, claro.


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que seria en español Offset; "tension de error". O de compensacion.

Con respecto a la lampara en serie, seria interesante obtener otras alternativas.

Consulto; cuales son las caracteristicas que deberia tenet el dispositivo de reemplazo?

Mis ideas;

Voltaje maximo de 240Vac.

Potencia maxima de alrededor del doble de lo que se le vaya a colocar.

Proteccion contra cortocircuito.

Algun medidor de consumo visual.

Que la respuesta sea instantanea (no puede tener mucho retardo)


----------



## J2C

Conozco dos alternativas a las lámparas en serie en equipos de alta potencia sobre la red de energía eléctrica:

a-) lámparas halógenas del tipo de los reflectores.

b-) velas de las estufas de cuarzo.

Y para los más exigentes usar una plancha de ropa de 800/1000W en serie con el equipo a probar.



Saludos, JuanKa.

P.D.: tener en cuenta que siempre lo que usemos debe ser de la misma potencia o levemente diferente.


----------



## Yoreparo.eu

Y no podemos usar la lampara de más watios, si hay corto aún así se queda encendida y desvía la corriente, no ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

J2C dijo:


> Y para los más exigentes usar una plancha de ropa de 800/1000W en serie con el equipo a probar.


 
Ese es mi poio


----------

